# Nothing is happening so I'm going to do work for once



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Vote on what feature I should work on.


----------



## Spez (Nov 7, 2021)

Work on deez nuts.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Nov 7, 2021)

smug greta react


----------



## Boom Boss (Nov 7, 2021)

You should make a laughing reaction, so we can rate posts funny.


----------



## interning (Nov 7, 2021)

Chat seems to be gaining traction lately so it would make sense from a growth perspective.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 7, 2021)

How exactly community editable OPs are going to work?


----------



## NigKid (Nov 7, 2021)

Make new sign up process, make them watch Chris Chan fucking his doll again


----------



## Guntanator (Nov 7, 2021)

I just wish the stealth style chooser hid images under a spoiler too. It helps that the page looks boring but it's awkward when I scroll and still have massive pics of bald Chantal on my screen.


----------



## donjulio (Nov 7, 2021)

I’d say chat first if not for it seeming to encourage all sorts of autistic behavior, so I Vote for editing ops since it may improve the organization of info on topics


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Nov 7, 2021)

Hire me to lay out your fiber lines for the inevitable ISP you're going to have to create just to keep the website alive.


----------



## Vink (Nov 7, 2021)

Honestly all of the ideas in the poll would be great, but the most important 2 I feel would be making the chat work better, and having community editable OPs for threads.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Nov 7, 2021)

Collaborative OPs would be pretty good (probably need a lot of moderator oversight though)

But one minor thing I suggested a long time ago, after you upgraded to XF2, was this: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/life-after-xf1.53721/post-4367361


> So Null here's a more sincere criticism, I guess: too many alerts. Old version would have rolled all of these (they're referring to the quoted post's ratings) into one alert.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> How exactly community editable OPs are going to work?


Nightmarishly.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Nov 7, 2021)

Wiki style OPees would be fantastic, behead anyone who votes for the other shit.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> But one minor thing I suggested a long time ago, after you upgraded to XF2, was this: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/life-after-xf1.53721/post-4367361








						Email & Alert Preferences
					

How to manage your email and on-site alerts.




					kiwifarms.net
				




If you can't figure out preferences you're literally brain damaged. I do not get many alerts because I have dumb shit turned off.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 7, 2021)

make DMs worse, it would be funnier than fixing them


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OP's would be great as long as steps are taken to prevent spam or abuse. Tons of older threads have authors that have disappeared could benefit from an update.

IMO, make it so only longer term members (6+ months) or True & Honest fans have the ability at first when testing.

Also, maybe have an older version of an OP saved that can be voted on to revert. Like a Wikipedia article being reverted to fix abuse/spam.


----------



## TheSword (Nov 7, 2021)

Definitely the chat, it’s the only fun real time chat I’ve come across on the internet in years


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> Nightmarishly.


Is it worse than "old OP fucked off, so someone wrote another one and now Null has to move it, even though it is absolute pain in the ass"?


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 7, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> How exactly community editable OPs are going to work?


It will work as a great trap to ban people who actively want to harm the site.


----------



## Boom Boss (Nov 7, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> How exactly community editable OPs are going to work?


People can keep adding information to each OP post, so people unfamiliar with any lulcow can get all the information in one post before commenting.  I wonder how it's going to be troll proof though.


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Nov 7, 2021)

I really like the idea of community threads, it would have been utilized during the ILJ stuff and I would enjoy working with other people. 
However, I think the average user would benefit more from chat improvements.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Nov 7, 2021)

No idea how things work really, but having a dedicated Kiwi farms application for mobile users would be pretty cool, could also tie in the fediverse and boost the convenience of using it.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Nov 7, 2021)

I would very much like a way to hide A&N and its threads completely. That feature already exists for logged out users and I'd like it if we could choose that when logged in.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 7, 2021)

Add the ability to give stickers to profile pictures.


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 7, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I would very much like a way to hide A&N and its threads completely.


have you tried not scrolling down that far?


----------



## fineapple (Nov 7, 2021)

Implement dating features so kiwis can find love


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 7, 2021)

Instead of features, probably could just work on the backend for better stability and shit. Idle fiddling about to clean up anything that might be spaghetti'd.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 7, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> I wonder how it's going to be troll proof though.


Exactly. I would really like a foolproof system that allows users to update OPs, even when creator fucked off or not interested anymore, but otherwise we already have it - either post it in "Updating old terrible OPs" thread or post in TTS.


----------



## TheSword (Nov 7, 2021)

fineapple said:


> Implement dating features so kiwis can find love


Sounds counter intuitive to society’s development and growth


----------



## Spl00gies (Nov 7, 2021)

Please make previous usernames visible. Thanku


----------



## Firetruck9000 (Nov 7, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Wiki style OPees would be fantastic, behead anyone who votes for the other shit.


So true! All the other features are good but this is kiwifarms, not facebook.


----------



## The Megalodon (Nov 7, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I would very much like a way to hide A&N and its threads completely. That feature already exists for logged out users and I'd like it if we could choose that when logged in.


kiwi moment


----------



## Nikes_JustDoIt (Nov 7, 2021)

fineapple said:


> Implement dating features so kiwis can find love


That can be implemented on Valentine's Day.


----------



## bluespace (Nov 7, 2021)

You should clarify in about pages that doxxing is illegal and you shouldn’t do it.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Nov 7, 2021)

A Kosher and a Blessed rating
Remove the ability to private profiles
When a user is banned, change their "Reaction score:" to a "Highscore:" and cap it.


----------



## Nutbuster (Nov 7, 2021)

Better RSS Feeds


----------



## Firetruck9000 (Nov 7, 2021)

Wait how many people work on the site? Is it just null fiddling around in javascript?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OPs sounds interesting, but also sounds like it could become a wikipedia where people use it to troll others. If it had some way to rollback to certain "snapshot" of the OP that could work.


----------



## fineapple (Nov 7, 2021)

It would be pretty hilarious to catch trannies try to change their deadnames on their threads


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 7, 2021)

The Empirical Bogey said:


> Remove the ability to private profiles


It's been removed recently, hasn't it?



The Empirical Bogey said:


> When a user is banned, change their "Reaction score:" to a "Highscore:" and cap it.


Good idea.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 7, 2021)

Spl00gies said:


> Please make previous usernames visible. Thanku


Add back the cross for banned users.


----------



## Earth Rocker (Nov 7, 2021)

Reddit gold react please kind sir


----------



## GhostOfTheCrinoids (Nov 7, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> You should a laughing reaction, so we can rate posts funny.


that's what this one is used for over half the time

I would add a completely meaningless react, and see how long it takes kiwis to assign a meaning to it.


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 7, 2021)

The Empirical Bogey said:


> A Kosher and a Blessed rating
> Remove the ability to private profiles
> When a user is banned, change their "Reaction score:" to a "Highscore:" and cap it.


He already yeeted the private profiles.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Nov 7, 2021)

Bring back the Newfag tag and the Post Merge tag so we know who to call faggots.


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Nov 7, 2021)

Restrict new accounts from making threads. 

Most times they are shit threads.


----------



## donjulio (Nov 7, 2021)

Screen shot the reason they were banned and put it on their profile so we can mock their sock accounts with it.


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Nov 7, 2021)

Make my rates worth 10 times more than other people's rates so people know my opinion is worth more than their opinion.

Edit: Ok but actually I wouldn't mind seeing some minor improvements to the mobile version of the site if you dont mind working on that. Namely formatting while using mobile, for some reason it doesn't work right at all when you try to color, bold, or italicize text. I think it's selecting the text under the option you pick and negating it.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Nov 7, 2021)

A system where you can pay crypto to change someone's avatar to an image of your choice for a day.


----------



## biscuitscilia (Nov 7, 2021)

Bite the bullet and implement Kiwi Gold so I can give my favorite heckin' posters all my money.


----------



## Penis (Nov 7, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> make DMs worse, it would be funnier than fixing them


i second this vote


----------



## Syntaxion (Nov 7, 2021)

Community OPs sounds like a completely horrible idea IMO

People who don't read will add information that it already has. Unconfirmed shit will be added and no one will double check. Different ways of writing will make reading it, hell.

It could only work if it limits to people who know what they're doing, or if the OP can choose who is allowed to edit, or whatever, but to allow literally every mouth breather to add whatever they want to whatever thread, will fail imho

Especially in bigger threads this will be hell. Unless jannies work overtime to ensure this plan actually functions.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 7, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Bring back the Newfag tag and the Post Merge tag so we know who to call faggots.


Call everyone, Allah will sort who is who.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Nov 7, 2021)

Is being able to hide entire threads an option, or is it not possible due to XenForo limitations?


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Firetruck9000 said:


> Wait how many people work on the site? Is it just null fiddling around in javascript?


I do everything by myself besides moderate.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Nov 7, 2021)

biscuitscilia said:


> Bite the bullet and implement Kiwi Gold so I can give my favorite heckin' posters all my money.


Implementing Kiwi Silver was already a disaster.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 7, 2021)

Add thunkful rating to Autistic Thunderdome.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 7, 2021)

An option to customize the interface themes in detail I guess?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> I do everything by myself besides moderate.


Hire new mods. Do an application screening.


----------



## HiramTheGrift (Nov 7, 2021)

If there could be an option to start a community thread and the OP can add other people to the editing list that'd be great. It would lessen the likelihood of trollish behavior and allow a collaborative effort between 2 or 3 people familiar with a lolcow/community


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 7, 2021)

Syntaxion said:


> Community OPs sounds like a completely horrible idea IMO
> 
> People who don't read will add information that it already has. Unconfirmed shit will be added and no one will double check. Different ways of writing will make reading it, hell.
> 
> ...


I'd add that in bigger threads there is also a possibility of running out of characters, so everyone going on tangents is going to add to the problem.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> Nightmarishly.


Could you add more visual themes to the sites look, if it’s not too much trouble, I love the stealthy grey and green appearance of the farms but maybe make things look a bit more high tech, to this day the site kinda looks like a generic forum.


----------



## Boom Boss (Nov 7, 2021)

GhostOfTheCrinoids said:


> that's what this one is used for over half the time
> 
> I would add a completely meaningless react, and see how long it takes kiwis to assign a meaning to it.


But I don't want to mark posts as winner.  I want to mark them as funny.


----------



## Grinrow (Nov 7, 2021)

Remove every jannies permissions and have a link to their dox in their profile description for us all to laugh at


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Nov 7, 2021)

Grinrow said:


> Remove every jannies permissions and have a link to their dox in their profile description for us all to laugh at








						Jacob Thomas Reinhardt Groszek / CIA Nigger / gligar13vids / PA-RISC / pa8600
					

[Halal] Jacob Thomas Reinhardt Groszek / CIA Nigger / gligar13vids / PA-RISC / pa8600 "wanting to put your dick into anthropomorphic animals is fine but planes? REEEE WTF U PLANE FUCKER REEEEEE"  @CIA Nigger was a former moderator of the Animal Control forums, until he went rogue and tried to...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 7, 2021)

We should make it impossible to leave or ignore PM's. Get rid of the "mark all as read" button too while you're at it.

Edit: also get rid of the anti-spam shit in PM's. Having to wait 30 seconds between shitposts is gay nigger shit.


----------



## Account (Nov 7, 2021)

The ability to buy reactions to use in A&H, reddit style. You'll be able to have a permanent legal team with the money you'd get from it.


----------



## GhostOfTheCrinoids (Nov 7, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> But I don't want to mark posts as winner.  I want to mark them as funny.


There's beauty in the ambiguity. Marking them as funny reminds me of laugh tracks while also reminding me of slashdot and facebook.


----------



## Stanley Tit (Nov 7, 2021)

It would be nice if videos would actually play.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Nov 7, 2021)

HiramTheGrift said:


> If there could be an option to start a community thread and the OP can add other people to the editing list that'd be great. It would lessen the likelihood of trollish behavior and allow a collaborative effort between 2 or 3 people familiar with a lolcow/community



This a great idea to limit abuse. Especially for hot threads like when all the Chris chan stuff was blowing up earlier in the year. Or OP's that get updated quickly as new info is tracked down like the Isabella thread.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Nov 7, 2021)

A Sad at the Internet rating and tag please.
I will love you forever.


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Nov 7, 2021)

post your address so we can help with the site


----------



## No Exit (Nov 7, 2021)

Make a nigger emote. Or maybe the ability to customise the themes.


----------



## CrocoGunt (Nov 7, 2021)

i think it would be fun for add open edited-theme based of already exist theme


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 7, 2021)

Community Editable OP's as long as they're properly vetted by those who can confirm the legitimacy of each edit, as well as chat.


Woke Blue Muttlema said:


> A Sad at the Internet rating and tag please.
> I will love you forever.


Feels has shown to be Sad at the Internet unless SATI can be easily be shown as a Reaction


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 7, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> application screening.


imagine applying to sweep this shit up 
smdh


----------



## Account (Nov 7, 2021)

Community Editable OPs could work by having a system where you propose edits and a group of trusted people / the mods go and approve it (or it goes to a vote).


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 7, 2021)

That you bring back autistic stickers to Deep Thoughts fag


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 7, 2021)

This may sound silly, but I'd like to be able to embed videos from NicoNico Douga.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Nov 7, 2021)

Bring back the Nice Meme award with sound


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 7, 2021)

Add a Joan Crawford sticker emote.


----------



## Ulysses S. (Nov 7, 2021)

Add mandatory location verification for all registered accounts, so that those nasty mean trolls will think twice about saying mean things about Melinda and Da Gunt


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 7, 2021)

Add a Spanish chat where people can speak español. Replace the dsp chat if you have to.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Nov 7, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> Community Editable OP's as long as they're properly vetted by those who can confirm the legitimacy of each edit, as well as chat.
> 
> Feels has shown to be Sad at the Internet unless SATI can be easily be shown as a Reaction


A Sadcow tag will suffice.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 7, 2021)

Give Thunderdome it's top hats and trash cans back


----------



## Just A Butt (Nov 7, 2021)

for personal reasons it would be really funny to me if christmas songs autoplayed on the front page (but only the really annoying bad ones)


----------



## DamnWolves! (Nov 7, 2021)

Bring proper stickers back to A&H.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Nov 7, 2021)

This might be just an oucrop of my 4chan days, but sometimes, I felt it would be neat to have a "sage" feature that allows me to comment in a thread without "bumping" it to the top.

For instance in threads about an upcoming movie that has been inactive for two or three days, I find an old post that I want to comment on, but since it's not directly tied to the movie itself or some news (like the release of a new trailer), it feels kinda sufficient to just comment without bumping. If a trailer is released or something more important happens, bumping the thread makes more sense and people would see my (by then old) comment anyway.



Just A Butt said:


> for personal reasons it would be really funny to me if christmas songs autoplayed on the front page (but only the really annoying bad ones)


video unrelated


----------



## GhostOfTheCrinoids (Nov 7, 2021)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Add a Spanish chat where people can speak español. Replace the dsp chat if you have to.


I had a weird dream last night that this happened and I don't even speak español well enough to be interested. Reading this caused me to recall that dream which is really weird.

I think the fact that you can't read very well in dreams because everything shifts around caused my brain to interpet the situation as "I can only understand half the words because they are in spanish". I then started to dream about crows.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Nov 7, 2021)

We need Russel Greer emotis.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 7, 2021)

Epic Fail Man said:


> Add a Spanish chat where people can speak español. Replace the dsp chat if you have to.


Then make a British chat so the Spanish chat gets annoyed by them


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 7, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Then make a British chat so the Spanish chat gets annoyed by them


Make a British/German chat and call it the 'guiri' chat. You have to dox your sunburned skin in order to enter it.


----------



## Punished Brent (Nov 7, 2021)

Could this site possibly partner with Maker’s Mark™? Or a good civil litigation attorney?
 Asking for a friend


----------



## Creep3r (Nov 7, 2021)

How about adding a *People of Interest* section to the Members list and having their little blue checkmarks link directly to their threads?


----------



## Oliveoil (Nov 7, 2021)

I'd say community editable OP's.
There must be some way to get permission for it or have it be approved by a mod?
I saw  few threads I would be glad to help re-work - with archiving and such.
Otherwise enjoy some relaxation.
You earned it!


----------



## shameful existence (Nov 7, 2021)

Limit on posts.
20 per user per day


----------



## KiwiFarmerSimulator2021 (Nov 7, 2021)

Regular bait posts on topics that cows cant stop themselves from powerleveling on. So we can identify and nurture the cows amongst us.

Some things ive thought would be good. The highlighted feature is great, but cuts out so much. Some threads im only interested in the posts with images, so a similar feature to go to next image would be great. 

The collab OP is a cool idea because its a nightmare to catch up on all info on big threads where OP doesnt update. 

Lastly, when im bored its sometimes hard to find good quality threads. Perhaps a hall of fame, either manually put together or by automatically finding posts and replies with most reactions.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 7, 2021)

Turn yourself in for your crimes Null.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 7, 2021)

KiwiFarmerSimulator2021 said:


> Regular bait posts on topics that cows cant stop themselves from powerleveling on.


Why do you think Autistic Thunderdome is still a thing?


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Nov 7, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> How exactly community editable OPs are going to work?


Probably allows people to contribute snippets of information like how you create a reply. The OPs would probably need to pass certain guidelines and be approved by a majority vote or by jannies and then it'd be added. Anyone that tries to edit OPs in a shitty way get mocked and made fun of.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> This may sound silly, but I'd like to be able to embed videos from NicoNico Douga.


ok


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 7, 2021)

Make all the ratings work properly for DMs, posts on profiles, and posts that are old again. 

Also, bringing back the strike-through for deleted accounts would be nice.


----------



## Mr. Duck (Nov 7, 2021)

Add a search post function to DMs.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 7, 2021)

Getting video to work consistently would be nice.


----------



## Rungle (Nov 7, 2021)

A watermelon reaction dubbed chimp event


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> Getting video to work consistently would be nice.


I've no idea what to do for it. I've looked at it and I think the issue is actually cloudflare. I've never had issues loading videos through .ru


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Nov 7, 2021)

All three are not bad choices. There seems to be a bit of clamor for another reaction or two, as well as emotes, here and in other threads, which would be cool.

I'm not too picky myself, i'm just happy to be here with you fuck heads in my free time. Thanks for your service Null


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 7, 2021)

Punished Brent said:


> Could this site possibly partner with Maker’s Mark™? Or a good civil litigation attorney?
> Asking for a friend


A partnership with a company could leave KF open to more avenues of attack than it already has, not a good idea.

Eg. KF would get support from Maker's Mark. MM would get flak for X-phobia on KF, MM would cut support. etc. Good intentions, but not a good idea.


----------



## Born to Be Wasted (Nov 7, 2021)

Add the ability to close the green announcement box that’s on top of the forum page.


----------



## Cilleystring (Nov 7, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> I would very much like a way to hide A&N and its threads completely. That feature already exists for logged out users and I'd like it if we could choose that when logged in.


Obligatory 
Hahahahahahahaha How The Fuck Is A&N Real Hahahaha Nigga Just Walk Away From The Screen Like Nigga Close Your Eyes Haha


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Nov 7, 2021)

I know in the past there have been lots of threads that give advice on how to use the forum, offering tips on how to archive and links to tools. Lots of these threads are difficult to find, might be worth collecting them together and pinning them somewhere on the front page - at the bottom would suffice. Effectively a quick reference guide.


----------



## Cilleystring (Nov 7, 2021)

GhostOfTheCrinoids said:


> that's what this one is used for over half the time
> 
> I would add a completely meaningless react, and see how long it takes kiwis to assign a meaning to it.


It already has meaning. All laugh reacts are an insult to the intelligence and the plights of Russell G Greer, even if they are on a post not related to him.


----------



## KiwiFarmerSimulator2021 (Nov 7, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Why do you think Autistic Thunderdome is still a thing?



That brings out the farmer's with different interests, but not the cows. For example, the recent therapists thread that turned into Cow Simulator 2021.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Nov 7, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Probably allows people to contribute snippets of information like how you create a reply. The OPs would probably need to pass certain guidelines and be approved by a majority vote or by jannies and then it'd be added. Anyone that tries to edit OPs in a shitty way get mocked and made fun of.


Well, there are some problems with this approach. Firstly, there are cows with a long history, who's threads are very old, so writing new OP will require to go through all of it. I can't imagine group of people doing this and then piecing it together. Secondly, if edits are community approved, then it's Wikipedia. No, troons are not gonna take over, but any OP on a controversial cow can easily turn into unfunny a-logging. Thirdly, we basically have this in "updating old terrible OPs" thread.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> I've no idea what to do for it. I've looked at it and I think the issue is actually cloudflare. I've never had issues loading videos through .ru


Fair enough, it’s one of my only big pain points with using the forum so figured I would mention it. I will just use .ru for video heavy threads in future.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Born To Be Wasted said:


> Add the ability to close the green announcement box that’s on top of the forum page.


no.

and stop suggesting new reactions. I might tweak it so I can alias reactions in different boards (i.e. have a few categories but different flavors) but don't count on it. The reaction table is like 50 million rows and breaks the site continuously by being fucking huge.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 7, 2021)

If you need some new smilies, here are some suggestions:



Spoiler: Smile recommendations


----------



## HarveyMC (Nov 7, 2021)

I would like to see thread OPs or moderators flag specific posts as "Important" in a thread. It's kind of annoying flipping through a thread with 200 pages of replies, and either missing important posts because it didn't make it into the highlights, or having to sift through low quality to jokes that got a ton of reactions but add nothing to the conversation. Hell, even just an "update" flag that OPs/Mods/Trusted members could assign/vote on would probably do a lot to improve the readability of a thread


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Nov 7, 2021)

Account said:


> The ability to buy reactions to use in A&H, reddit style. You'll be able to have a permanent legal team with the money you'd get from it.


add in gacha mechanic to really milk them. 0.0002% chance you get a holographic wojak with each roll.


----------



## Zig-Zag the Grand Vizier (Nov 7, 2021)

Where is my digital Kiwi pet. I want Kiwi Farms to fill the Neopets-shaped hole in my heart.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Nov 7, 2021)

The only feature I see being super useful is the community op edits. Some ops are quite out of date and the people that made the op aren't always still around. Not sure how it would be setup to work, but it's definitely a good addition.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Nov 7, 2021)

Add Thunk reactions to profile posts and DM's.


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Nov 7, 2021)

Being able to tip a post using Reddit Moons


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 7, 2021)

Delete every board except A&N


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 7, 2021)

Ban anyone with an anime pfp


----------



## Picklechu (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OPs would be nice, especially for more popular threads where the OP hasn't logged in forever or something. There should definitely be restrictions of some kind, though, otherwise you'll get autistic spergs or the lolcows themselves trying to edit them.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 7, 2021)

Give back stickers!' just threadban everybody crying about getting puzzle pieces.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

@Null add that threadmarks thing from Spacebattles/Sufficient velocity. But Have OPS and jannies threadmark posts only.


----------



## MugolEx (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OPs would be great for keeping up with current information and giving a general timeline of major events and details about someone without having to go through multiple pages of shitposts and piecing it together yourself. A wiki like OP would be hard to manage though, it would be constantly griefed by sock accounts.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Nov 7, 2021)

One serious and one retarded idea:
1) take a step back, make a nice cup of tea or cocoa or ur fav hot drink and just relax for a while. Ur mental health is important to us dear feeder
2) a biographical dictionary we can hyperlink to and from to other pages on the forum. This could serve as community OPs as well, without having to fuck around with actual forum software.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Nov 7, 2021)

Not too sure how complex it is but how about a way to tag posts or threads for yourself and not publicly i.e. say a post about Chris's latest letter you can add a tag like Funny one where he claims to have X and noy Y etc it might be handy for going back and finding threads later on.

If there is a feature like this already that I'm missing sorry, I just haven't seen it.

Another feature I'd like is a way to quote to archive, i.e. if someone posts a link or video without it being archived you can select it to send to one of the archive sites if possible, mighty help when archiving ongoing situations with lots of updates happening quickly.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Nov 7, 2021)

you should work on a feature which bans you


----------



## Ooonkeh (Nov 7, 2021)

Add a calendar function so we can see when some cows next trial dates are.


----------



## frozenrunner (Nov 7, 2021)

Unban me from Beauty Parlor plz  

EDIT: Also look into whatever is going on with the numerous mobile input bugs. Been an issue for a while now (though you can work around them).


----------



## RodgerDodger (Nov 7, 2021)

The Community Edibles sounds interesting. How would that work? A Buffet? Maybe some sort of meal plan.


----------



## Alabaster Disaster (Nov 7, 2021)

"Previous Highlight" button


----------



## duckmysick (Nov 7, 2021)

Maybe I've just never noticed it but an option to filter a thread to just its highlighted posts would be really handy to get a rundown on a 200+ page happening thread


----------



## ProfDongs (Nov 7, 2021)

An indication of new posts in watched threads for the mobile version of the website, this used to be there with the thread title text being colored or grayed out I think then that got replaced with the grey dot but it only shows up on the desktop version.


----------



## TheCuntler (Nov 7, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> You should a laughing reaction, so we can rate posts funny.


100% agree. I don't understand how this isn't a thing already. Just don't make it a cringy one.

plz, we need it


----------



## Lime Rogue (Nov 7, 2021)

BadGoy1488 said:


> All three are not bad choices. There seems to be a bit of clamor for another reaction or two, as well as emotes, here and in other threads, which would be cool.
> 
> I'm not too picky myself, i'm just happy to be here with you fuck heads in my free time. Thanks for your service Null



Speaking of new reactions, I'd like to rate your post "gay"


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editing to *some* OPs in PG is a good idea. Assigning a few thread regulars to edit outdated OPs is a good idea. Letting randos edit any OP would cause intense dissension and anger. 

Many people put enormous effort, time, style, and wit into their OPs, and to have that fucked with would be a personal insult.


----------



## thismanlies (Nov 7, 2021)

Editable OPs sound great. But make sure you have a way of saving the old OPs in case any PoI get the idea to blank their threads.


----------



## Postal Pippa (Nov 7, 2021)

Unbanning people who made jokes.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 7, 2021)

RodgerDodger said:


> The Community Edibles sounds interesting. How would that work? A Buffet? Maybe some sort of meal plan.


There are already some threads on food and drink in the Off-Topic section, so why not?


----------



## duckmysick (Nov 7, 2021)

MugolEx said:


> Community editable OPs would be great for keeping up with current information and giving a general timeline of major events and details about someone without having to go through multiple pages of shitposts and piecing it together yourself. A wiki like OP would be hard to manage though, it would be constantly griefed by sock accounts.


Perhaps users would need to have posted 10 posts in the thread to be eligible to edit the OP. This could also be useful for mods to potentially detect and ban anyone seen trying to abuse this feature.


----------



## Vida (Nov 7, 2021)

I should earn crypto for browsing the site


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 7, 2021)

duckmysick said:


> Perhaps users would need to have posted 10 posts in the thread to be eligible to edit the OP. This could also be useful for mods to potentially detect and ban anyone seen trying to abuse this feature.


You'd be surprised how many posts people rack up asking questions that are in the OP because they don't even read the OP in Beauty Parlour threads.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Nov 7, 2021)

Can you give a "banjax" role once  a month to a random active user that allows them to ban one person for a week from the forum


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 7, 2021)

Wiki style edits for op would make the site much better.
It's pretty hard do well.
If you do that having wiki jannies is a good idea so jannigers are not spread to thin and you obviously need mods for the wiki to work.

Kiwifarms's wikipedia page is a good example of how the wiki formula can turn degenerate.
The power janny is a fucking bitch 





						Talk:Kiwi Farms - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## duckmysick (Nov 7, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> You'd be surprised how many posts people rack up asking questions that are in the OP because they don't even read the OP in Beauty Parlour threads.


But surely this would solve this as those posting from the beginning would be clued up and be able to update the OP more frequently?


----------



## Kumquatacus (Nov 7, 2021)

i'd like to see a "doubt" reaction with this image


----------



## Rungle (Nov 7, 2021)

Will there be any moderation regarding OP editing and if so, does the creator of the OP approve additions to it or does a janny do it?


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Nov 7, 2021)

OK Idea:
-Ability for members to add a poll to topic.


Spoiler: Hebrew Mode: ENGAGED



Trash Ideas for quick Shekels. Total Garbage (but making billions now)

-Kiwi Crypto Altcoin (definate rugpull scam)
Don't you want to be rich @Null ? Even if you advertise it as a scam, you will still get $100 MM from kids believing they will rugpull along with you.

-Kiwi Farms Offshore Crypto Casino
a recent blockchain transaction was routed from an offshore crypto casino for over $500 MM USD. What would you do with more than 500 million dollars?

-Kiwi Farms NFTs
Mostly used to launder money. Still would be an easy way for funds. Hell, if iDubz can do it...

Freedom of speech is lost. The Bill of Rights is for Boomers.
Make some money fucking over idiots.
Buy an island nation, and grant the locals whatever Constitution you want.
{/SPOILER]


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 7, 2021)

A few things: Pick what (if anything) you think is worthwhile and ignore whatever you think isn't
1. Update the list of sites from which direct media embeds are allowed. The current list looks like it hasn't been curated too recently, as it still includes LiveLeak (RIP) but not Bitchute, popular Peertube instances, Rumble, or other common sites where relevant media might be hosted.
2. Bring back strikethroughs through the names of banned users
3. Fundraising bar in the page header? Could be made opt-in.
4. Viewable edit logs for community-edited OPs (similar to Wikipedia). Alternatively, we could try bringing back lolcow wiki and use the community editing functionality there as a substitute for implementing it here.


----------



## Klaptrap (Nov 7, 2021)

When are we getting that Kiwi NFT run Nool? Make some money off numbered jpegs. You know you wanna.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Nov 7, 2021)

Add the ability for users to link their Facebook profiles


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Nov 7, 2021)

Ban @Spl00gies for being a driller.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Nov 7, 2021)

Allow PM chains to have admins who can kick others. If that isn't doable then let the OP of the PM chain kick people.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 7, 2021)

duckmysick said:


> But surely this would solve this as those posting from the beginning would be clued up and be able to update the OP more frequently?


What I meant was that I've seen multiple people in threads ignore information that is in the first paragraph of OPs that then double or triple post to ask questions that are answered in the op itself.


----------



## Earth Rocker (Nov 7, 2021)

It'd be neat if you could follow a thread but only get notifications when there is a new highlight


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Nov 7, 2021)

I don’t know if it’s possible to fix, but whenever I try to grab a link to a specific post it always comes up as:


> Post in thread 'Nothing is happening so I'm going to do work for once'
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nothi...oing-to-do-work-for-once.105007/post-10398154


I’d like to just have the link without the “post in thread” part, as that keeps fucking up my hyperlinks and is just straight up clunky.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 7, 2021)

Something like the old groups feature for putting together OPs/doxes/whatever.  Just the listed suggestion of making DMs better might be enough though.

Also community-editable OPs would need some things just to keep people from vandalizing them, like being able to have an approved list.


----------



## kūhaku (Nov 7, 2021)

Global post numbers in TSIC so people can roll for digits


----------



## Yourmomshouse (Nov 7, 2021)

Add agora road on the site


----------



## Bloitzhole (Nov 7, 2021)

Consider adding either a moderator insertable tag for "infopost" / "cow update" or some other way that isn't the highlight feature that indicates "milestone posts" users can navigate to and from.
Big threads like Greer's and Gibes suffer from being overloaded with shitposts (albethey funny) and repetitive discussions that bury informative statements and updates on the cow. Even though some of them feature weekly recap posts by very dedicated Kiwis that I'm grateful for, these can be hard to find and don't necessarily make it to the highlights.

In such cases navigation to understand wtf is going on through highlights becomes impossible, which generates an endless amount of posts asking what is going on, making the problem worse - I feel this necessitates either a way for moderators to tag informative posts separately from highlights, or for posts with a ton of   or some other new sticker a la "cow update" to receive that tag automatically. Site culture will decide whether people use this just to tag shitposts as informative, or everyone sticks to the system - could go either way.
Ideally one could then jump from infodump to infodump instead of just highlights and these threads would become easier to navigate.

I also agree that there should be some way to sound the kiwi signal when you want to team up to work on a proper OP. Sometimes having 4 instead of 1 is necessary to divide the workload when a newly discovered lolcow has a considerable internet presence over many years and consequently a lot of material to sift through.
A lot of warez forums have a [REQUEST] subforum - I would suggest adding that, only visible to users with more than X posts or something along those lines, to request assistance with clear guidelines as to how such a request should be formatted.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Nov 7, 2021)

What's the situation with the Cytube channel?


----------



## Grift Garrison (Nov 7, 2021)

Editable OP would be great. Preferably with a last edit date visible in subject line.


----------



## goodbudweiser (Nov 7, 2021)

Chat already doesn't work for me so I voted DMs(might as well make it like Discord)


----------



## Blackhole (Nov 7, 2021)

fix this shit. it triggers my autism.
also,re-add the icons for the subforums again. i miss them


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Nov 7, 2021)

TheCuntler said:


> 100% agree. I don't understand how this isn't a thing already. Just don't make it a cringy one.
> 
> plz, we need it


Any positive reaction works as a laughing sticker. Autistic also counts as a laughing expression when you give it some thought.


----------



## eDove (Nov 7, 2021)

I'd recommend you change the point values of some of the stickers. 

For example, the Islamic and Lunacy ratings detract points, but they're always used in regards to Cows and seldomly other users. The Autistic rating, on the other hand, does not decrease points and it's always used toward other users. 

It'd be a small change, but it'd be more in line with the site's evolution over the years. 

Ignore the dumbasses begging for a "funny" react because that's what the Winner react is for.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Nov 7, 2021)

Make OPs able to remove, edit, and add new thread polls after the thread is posted

Have multiple polls inside one OP (good for Julays etc)

A "Fat" reaction


----------



## zero-who (Nov 7, 2021)

This may be a stupid question, but is there a way to mute specific conversations and not get notifications without leaving them?
If not, that should be added.


----------



## Five or Six Stores (Nov 7, 2021)

generally run faster and use less memory?


----------



## Lupin The Turd (Nov 7, 2021)

I just want to know if thunk provoking is positive or negative


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Nov 7, 2021)

Wiki style OPs is by far the most important feature we could have, it would make lolcows with a huge amount of content dramatically more approachable


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 7, 2021)

Image Reactions said:


> View attachment 2696922


May I ask who and what is _this_?


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 7, 2021)

Maybe instead of community-editable OPs, there can be a collaborative OP system. Like if the thread creator knows a few other (exceptional) individuals who also have an interest in a particular cow, and would be interested in keeping the OP up-to-date, those people can be given the ability to edit the OP. This can also work in the case where an OP is inactive and a moderator can give editing permissions to someone new to keep things current.
I believe that a system like this can provide the community-drivenness that people are looking for while avoiding spam and making sure contributors know what they're talking about.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 7, 2021)

Preview Pain said:


> Where is my digital Kiwi pet. I want Kiwi Farms to fill the Neopets-shaped hole in my heart.


----------



## zero-who (Nov 7, 2021)

Lupin The Turd said:


> I just want to know if thunk provoking is positive or negative


It's context-dependent.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 7, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Also, maybe have an older version of an OP saved that can be voted on to revert. Like a Wikipedia article being reverted to fix abuse/spam.


XF actually automatically does this, to make it work usefully though you'd have to add a wiki-esque feature that highlights the differences between edits. Probably wouldn't be all that hard all considered there is probably some existing code for this that could be rolled in.

Community OP editing would be a fantastic feature but like others say it would invite abuse. Perhaps the OP and/or mods could invite particular users only to do this. Vanilla xF has permissions that don't exactly do this but could probably be a good starting place.

I also voted for PM improvements. There is an XF plug-in that does a lot of what you want @Null here and there is another one along the same lines. I dunno if this would be just drop-in or how much effort it would take to integrate but it's out there.

Is Kiwi chat a highly modified Siropu or is it entirely it's own thing? There are some improvements that could be made there too but one thing at a time I guess.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Nov 7, 2021)

Lupin The Turd said:


> I just want to know if thunk provoking is positive or negative


Neutral, if you mean reaction score wise

Add a troon png (hanging from a rope with the text 41%) pops up from the upper corner  (whichever one) whenever someone posts a message that contains certain words like "trans, dilate, troon" as an easter egg

something like this:


----------



## Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th (Nov 7, 2021)

If confirmed cows are going to have profiles here and post, they shouldn't have any privacy for their profiles. For example, @Clawshrimpy aka Christopher McGee  shouldn't be able to browse his thread in secret and not be held responsible for being a kiwi. If lolcows want their notoriety, they should have it.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 7, 2021)

Replace thread highlights with Spacebattles style threadmarks.

We should be able to keep a record of a thread’s signifigant events, not be forced to scroll through a literal highlight reel of zingers. Sometimes I get highlighted and have no idea why.


----------



## HarveyMC (Nov 7, 2021)

Preview Pain said:


> Where is my digital Kiwi pet. I want Kiwi Farms to fill the Neopets-shaped hole in my heart.


Unironically that'd be a really fun idea. You have your choice between a Kiwi, Cow, or Lama, and you can dress them up for holidays.



RodgerDodger said:


> The Community Edibles sounds interesting. How would that work? A Buffet? Maybe some sort of meal plan.


It's called the "go back" button, buddy


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 7, 2021)

A proposal for fixing the highlight function:
1. For threads over a certain number of pages, only count the number of "informative" ratings instead of the overall number of stickers.
2. Allow page viewers to filter posts in a thread to show only the highlights


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> A proposal for fixing the highlight function:
> 1. For threads over a certain number of pages, only count the number of "informative" ratings instead of the overall number of stickers.
> 2. Allow page viewers to filter posts in a thread to show only the highlights (if they so choose)


The highlight feature works fine and it's a good mix of updates, jokes, and angry tards.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> The highlight feature works fine and it's a good mix of updates, jokes, and angry tards.


Respectfully, you’re wrong.
If someone is coming into a lolcow thread and knows nothing but the OP text, how is highlight helpful? He’s going to have to go through pages of meaningless banter to get to useful information on various events.

In short, an event timeline is badly needed - and I ain’t talking about one in OP’s.


----------



## snailslime (Nov 7, 2021)

bring negrates back in autism thunderdome


----------



## zero-who (Nov 7, 2021)

A "troon" tag next to transgender/genderspecial Kiwis would be nice, so I automatically know to disregard everything they say.

Example:


----------



## Earth Rocker (Nov 7, 2021)

Clearnet crypto drug market subforum


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

HumanHive said:


> Respectfully, you’re wrong.
> If someone is coming into a lolcow thread and knows nothing but the OP text, how is highlight helpful? He’s going to have to go through pages of meaningless banter to get to useful information on various events.
> 
> In short, an event timeline is badly needed - and I ain’t talking about one in OP’s.


you're asking for a completely different thing besides complaining about the autohighlight feature. don't mix the two.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> you're asking for a completely different thing besides complaining about the autohighlight feature. don't mix the two.


Fine, let’s not mix the two. I’d be perfectly fine with the two side by side.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Nov 7, 2021)

make site better
pls


----------



## Fred Fuckstone (Nov 7, 2021)

Can we get proper webp support? You can imbed them as a regular image while making a post, but they get turned into basic files once you hit post.


----------



## Liber Pater (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> The highlight feature works fine and it's a good mix of updates, jokes, and angry tards.


I think it works fine for smaller threads and non-lolcow non-happening threads where there aren't a lot of important, info-heavy updates being posted regularly. However, trying to navigate longer lolcow or happening threads (as in 100+ pages) via highlights has become extremely tedious, as important updates/info get buried beneath shitposts and unoriginal reactions/responses.


----------



## Adolf Hitler (Nov 7, 2021)

Remove that button that automatically scrolls you up the page on mobile. Not once have I pushed it intentionally.


----------



## ⠀⠀⠀ (Nov 7, 2021)

Make an IRC routed through Tor.
Matrix or Riot also works.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Adolf Hitler said:


> Remove that button that automatically scrolls you up the page on mobile. Not once have I pushed it intentionally.


People complain when it's not there. Lose weight.

Removing it to test something.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

⠀⠀⠀ said:


> Make an IRC routed through Tor.
> Matrix or Riot also works.


Absolutely not. Ask Crunk about Matrix.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 7, 2021)

Agree highlights could be improved by allowing mods/OP/established users to highlight or vote on highlighting particular posts. These selected posts could be displayed alongside the current highlighting system or be their own separate thing.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 7, 2021)

A rape or train whistle sound file at the top of every page would really benefit the community.


----------



## ⠀⠀⠀ (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> Absolutely not. Ask Crunk about Matrix.


Why not? If you set up your IRC daemon properly, it can be completely anonymous, 'cept for NickServ.


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Nov 7, 2021)

I feel like community editable OPs is a bad idea. Obviously it would be nice, but I think it would be way too easy to abuse, allowing cows to fuck up their own threads.


----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 7, 2021)

Ooonkeh said:


> Add a calendar function so we can see when some cows next trial dates are.



seconding this, I also think it would be useful for chronologically timelining a cow's life to look at trends and only further solidify the cowishness.


I also want Kevin Gibes emotes and troon emotes. (egg hatching into a kiwi, seethe cope dilate, you will never be a woman, 41% etc.)
I also think someone (mod maybe) should be able to purge highlights that are saying the same fucking thing 20 times when it is not funny. This happens less in cow threads more in others where it's the same joke and not helpful.
able to insert tiktoks under media
able to insert bandcamp or soundcloud or other music sites under media
for editable OP, all past OPs should be saved incase of abuse or retardation. OP edits should be on approved users who aren't newfags
ability to put pronouns in our user profile (it would be funny)
being able to click random.txt and seeing the source it comes from


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 7, 2021)

ProfDongs said:


> An indication of new posts in watched threads for the mobile version of the website, this used to be there with the thread title text being colored or grayed out I think then that got replaced with the grey dot but it only shows up on the desktop version.


Null, this is one that should have the greatest impact via the amount of time it will take to implement. Here, I'll do it for you: In the CSS file, there's rules for `.structItem-cell.structItem-cell--main:before` which are in a `@media (min-width: 751px)` media query. Move those rules outside of the query and they should start showing for mobile as well as desktop. Please, please, pretty please… thank you.


----------



## Steely Dan (Nov 7, 2021)

SNEED sticker so i can FEED and SEED posts


----------



## Fred Fuckstone (Nov 7, 2021)

⠀⠀⠀ said:


> Why not? If you set up your IRC daemon properly, it can be completely anonymous, 'cept for NickServ.


lol IRC is such a massive pain in the ass to manage we might as well be running our own individual email servers to chat.


----------



## ⠀⠀⠀ (Nov 7, 2021)

Fred Fuckstone said:


> lol IRC is such a massive pain in the ass to manage we might as well be running our own individual email servers to chat.


That's another great idea. Add that next.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 7, 2021)

Definitely not important but some new styles would be nice.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Nov 7, 2021)

I want to see the user pages of banned users again


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 7, 2021)

Peru oso donas said:


> I want to see the user pages of banned users again


@Arm Pit Cream
Already done.


----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 7, 2021)

Ways for you or a mod/OP to tag posts as:

cow update (current happenings)
lore update (past happenings essential to cow development)
(this one is iffy) cow theory (for the armchairs and tinfoil)
Also

banned user hall of shame with information on the ban so we can kek at them


----------



## Quintex96 (Nov 7, 2021)

Kiwi Farms dating service


----------



## Oxous (Nov 7, 2021)

Make a reverse Achievement rating with a score modifier of -50. Give every account with [Person of Interest] the ability to use it.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Null, this is one that should have the greatest impact via the amount of time it will take to implement. Here, I'll do it for you: In the CSS file, there's rules for `.structItem-cell.structItem-cell--main:before` which are in a `@media (min-width: 751px)` media query. Move those rules outside of the query and they should start showing for mobile as well as desktop. Please, please, pretty please… thank you.


I have no idea what you're talking about but I think @AnOminous has complained about it too so I've done what you asked.


----------



## Ninon42 (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> People complain when it's not there. Lose weight.
> 
> Removing it to test something.


I miss it already.


----------



## Distant Ranger (Nov 7, 2021)

Sneed emote. Simple as


----------



## Oxous (Nov 7, 2021)

Vida said:


> I should earn crypto for browsing the site


Brave is free and you can download it right now. I have 30 bucks in my wallet right now that I haven't donated to Jersh since I'm lazy and I've only had it for a couple months


----------



## Pill Cosby (Nov 7, 2021)

Rather than features we need diversity hires and safe spaces for trannies. We need Null step down because he’s a cis white male and needs to be  replaced by a stunning, brave and black penis-having women.


----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 7, 2021)

*Cow History banner* likely around happenings that can announce to the forums if there was a big day in cow history on this day so we can all reflect and pay respects.* ie:* chris' arrest, gunt asshole sniff video drop, idubzz marraige, cow birthdays, srs surgery, Kevin said amhole for the first time, court decisions, deaths etc.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 7, 2021)

Something that would be really useful is to have a gallery of all images/media that have been posted in a thread to make it easy to find stuff posted months/years ago easily.
No idea about the feasibility but it would be nice.


----------



## 419 (Nov 7, 2021)

As a backup to even the Tor hidden service in case of downtime due to things like DoS attacks, how viable would it be to have an alternative hidden service on I2P? I've heard good things about it, but the question would remain whether or not I2P services still get used as an attack vector often like the Tor service has been used so far.

More insignificant than this, but I kinda miss seeing the strikethrough'ed names on banned users. I don't mind banned profiles being hidden so as to not be grave-danced on too much, but could that strikethrough at least come back to indicate at a glance if they're banned?


----------



## Dr. Ricearoni (Nov 7, 2021)

Automatically prevent new users from posting in featured threads/prevent posting of images in featured threads until the thread is unfeatured automatically or manually. Should cut down on those reaction images you hate so much.


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 7, 2021)

Democratized OP editing is a good idea. 

My second vote is for a community driven featured feed with up and down voting so users can help percolate up the most interesting content on the site for a given period. 

First, to control spam, each user can only cast one featured vote per 24 hours, let’s say.

So, each post would have a “vote to feature” on it, and anyone can press it cast their vote for that post and it will climb up the list for each vote given within a period. After a certain point to clear the way for more content the time on the board will weight down the post. This would compliment the staff curated feature board, i think.

What am am not accounting for is the drop in thread quality due to featuring posts, but i am thinking if there’s more featured stuff, the new feature shitposting would be more spread out… maybe i hope.

Also, if you’re not using it, you should check out the RxJS library. Become an Aryan Observable and leave the neighborly Promises behind.


----------



## kūhaku (Nov 7, 2021)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> Automatically prevent new users from posting in featured threads/prevent posting of images in featured threads until the thread is unfeatured automatically or manually. Should cut down on those reaction images you hate so much.


Image restriction would be fine but preventing new users might have the rare downside of someone new coming in during a featured event to provide more information


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2021)

Dr. Ricearoni said:


> Automatically prevent new users from posting in featured threads/prevent posting of images in featured threads until the thread is unfeatured automatically or manually. Should cut down on those reaction images you hate so much.


New users are on mod queue when they first join.


----------



## Least Concern (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about but I think @AnOminous has complained about it too so I've done what you asked.






lol… close enough.


----------



## Sarah Connor (Nov 7, 2021)

If there's gonna be a collaborative OP editing feature then maybe some safeguards should be put in place so that the trannies don't join and completely vandalize the website. Maybe make it so that only True & Honest Fans or people over a certain score (10k+ positive score) can make edits. Possibly make the OP add a list of people they trust to edit the OP?
Custom badge for people who simp for CDG so that people know they're tranny chasers.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Nov 7, 2021)

Fuck I don't care about any of these so I vote for none of them.


----------



## serious n00b (Nov 7, 2021)

Smurfskii said:


> Neutral, if you mean reaction score wise
> 
> Add a troon png (hanging from a rope with the text 41%) pops up from the upper corner  (whichever one) whenever someone posts a message that contains certain words like "trans, dilate, troon" as an easter egg
> 
> ...


Opera is cancerous chinese spyware


----------



## Fred Fuckstone (Nov 7, 2021)

Write a special role for @Dyn that allows him to view anyone's DMs so he can laugh at them


----------



## Shek$il (Nov 7, 2021)

Glow rating. The more your post glows, the greater notice goes up to moderators/admins before your nigga moment prompts FBI intervention.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OPs would be fantastic so long as there are some stringent limits as to which members can and cannot access and alter them. Without very careful guidelines determining this I can see it being a complete and total disaster. Maybe a better option would be to permanently maintain the original OP without allowing people to add to or alter it, but instead give people the ability to add footnotes in a designated post that follows below the original.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OPs seem useful! Maybe require some kind of vote or mod approval to avoid vandalizing?


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Nov 7, 2021)

I think reactions to posts should return to the old way of being presented, if possible. I do not like how only 3 reactions are shown, as it encourages groupthink. I preferred it when they were all laid out and tallied individually. Also, preventing another @Maskull PM chain catastrophe is important.


----------



## Near (Nov 7, 2021)

Too many OPs with dead links. This should be prioritized by focusing on community edits. You won't learn jack shit from OPs like Jonathan Ross for example. Because everything there's pulled down


----------



## Dyn (Nov 7, 2021)

Fred Fuckstone said:


> Write a special role for @Dyn that allows him to view anyone's DMs so he can laugh at them


I don't even read the DMs people send me.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 7, 2021)

Be able to block yourself from being readded to dm chains you left.


----------



## Fred Fuckstone (Nov 7, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I don't even read the DMs people send me.


And I don't read the ones you send me.


----------



## Knyttet (Nov 7, 2021)

Make the arrows for jumping to the next higlight bigger. It's a pain in the ass going through a thread's highlights on mobile.

Other than that, I don't have any complaints. Keep up the awesome work, daddy null!


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Nov 7, 2021)

wordfilter "chuck" to "sneed"


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Nov 7, 2021)

Have it so I can tell how many autistic stickers I've received so I can note how many times I need to nut my pants in response.


----------



## Dank Wankula (Nov 7, 2021)

Bring back the rona suits for avatars, that shit was funny.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Nov 7, 2021)

add a btc miner to the site (again) so it makes money (again)

bonus points if you configure it to go into overdrive when running on a phone so it burns through peoples entire battery in 15 minutes


----------



## Takodachi (Nov 7, 2021)

A way to let us delete/edit our DM messages would be great.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Nov 7, 2021)

Update the guntwave to the fixed version


----------



## Rock Hard Socks (Nov 7, 2021)

License out the kiwifarms copyright to shit video games and other branded shit. The horror show of that would be funny.


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 7, 2021)

TheFword said:


> Definitely the chat, it’s the only fun real time chat I’ve come across on the internet in years


if it already works, what are you suggesting?


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Nov 7, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> add a btc miner to the site (again) so it makes money (again)
> 
> bonus points if you configure it to go into overdrive when running on a phone so it burns through peoples entire battery in 15 minutes


i can't wait to go on my favorite new zealandian police training forum and bring my system down to it's knees!


----------



## CaesarCzech (Nov 7, 2021)

Okay my idea is either really stupid or briliant and im not sure which, but what about adding some Kiwifarm servers for games ? kiwifarms is in a way one of last remains of old internet and communities, basically instead of bitching about how bunch of bugmen are infiltrating and ruining communities and hobbies, why not build our own ? hell with the interest Our Kim Jong has in Fediverse and Mastodont why not have hobby communities here on Kiwifarms allowing people to use the fact that if you are posting here you propably arent soymade and basically have hobby communities as sort of subforums here. Since people here are the opposite of Reeeset era and other shitty tards in various communities i figure it could work, especially if instead of having kiwi users search for noninfected communities in hobbies they enjoy we bring hobbies to community.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Nov 7, 2021)

It would be nice if you could click on/hover over a "Person of Interest" tag and see a small blurb about who they are and why they're known.


----------



## NigKid (Nov 7, 2021)

TheFword said:


> Sounds counter intuitive to society’s development and growth


thats the point


----------



## Haramburger (Nov 7, 2021)

Add a fake Cart and Checkout page, and a Support subforum for purchases. Even though you don't sell the merch on the forums directly and payment processors won't touch you with a 10-ft pole, it would be funny to see my Cart randomly populate with random bigfoot erotica titles and over-the-counter drugs for more than you'd pay in a store, and trying to remove them leads to a Checkout page. The support forum would just be a catfish spot to laugh at people struggling to buy/not buy


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Nov 7, 2021)

on april fools day you could add a goatse screamer for anyone redirected to the farms from reddit


----------



## zyclonPD (Nov 7, 2021)

My vote is for community editable OP's. If it would be possible to do a timeout on how many times a single account would be able to make an edit, maybe 2 a day. One to add an update and a second to correct spelling/grammar mistakes. And possibly a changelog like microsoft word has for college paper document comments and edits. With the changelog you could make it easier to reverse changes such as a spam attack. 

Otherwise maybe a proposed change that the thread participants could vote on and the changes to the OP would take place after 24 hours if the majority of votes approved the change.

Second would be chat. I think chat is a little buggy but people still use and enjoy it in its current firm and could probably bide their time waiting for a more important issue to take place. I see the threads as being the bread and butter of the sites draw and a comprehensive OP would be great going forward for a full picture of who the cow is and an accurate timeline of what they've done to get there and develop as a cow. 

All of us likely joined because of a particular cow or thread. I don't know of anybody who joined exclusively for the chat and never participated in a thread.


----------



## Slav Power (Nov 7, 2021)

The most important thing to add to the chat to make it better would definitely be embeds just like in threads and profile posts so that we won't have to find one working file host which will get embedded through the [IMG] tag


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 7, 2021)

Monthly decimation.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Nov 7, 2021)

The important thing for the community OPs is to have exact copies of all the changes made, who made them, and the ability for privileged users to reverse changes and punish users who make bad changes. Basically Google docs' revision history feature. That is a lot easier said than done tho, it would be a lot of work for jersh to create that system.


----------



## Hex Cat (Nov 7, 2021)

If you really want the website to be better in every way then you should unban me from chat because I dindu nuffin


----------



## Slav Power (Nov 7, 2021)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> The important thing for the community OPs is to have exact copies of all the changes made, who made them, and the ability for privileged users to reverse changes and punish users who make bad changes. Basically Google docs' revision history feature. That is a lot easier said than done tho, it would be a lot of work for jersh to create that system.


So in short: make OPs work like wiki articles.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 7, 2021)

I just want a reddit moment react


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (Nov 7, 2021)

I'd buy aome KF stickers, since we already do shirts and coins


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Nov 7, 2021)

I think "community editable OPs" are a bad idea- someone (and we all know it will be one of the trannies) will buy a swarm of drones to "correct" OPs about them.
I also think you should rather work on yourself. Not that you need to, but it seems like with every stream you are getting more bitter and bitter. Just 5 cents from a random fag.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 7, 2021)

Can we have more special stickers for Autistic Thunderdome or just have it all be neg rates?


----------



## FujiWuji (Nov 7, 2021)

Will mods have to approve changes from a que, or will it be the wild west and anyone can do anything?


----------



## Cyclonus (Nov 7, 2021)

Bring back all the fucking ratings. Anyone who complains about negative ratings is a little bitch. Just watch me ignore all the negative ratings this post is going to get.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OPs sound like a shit show but inviting multiple users to share a draft before posting to prospering grounds sounds good, makes people less reliant on single users to make mass quantities of them and also gives less reason to draft them in PMs or discord like with the specter shit


----------



## FoundNone (Nov 7, 2021)

I feel like making threads more of an expandable article (kinda like a wiki) should be top priority. That's why people come to the site.

Chat improvements would also be good, I miss the Sneedcore.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 7, 2021)

Voted for community editable OPS, largely because my original weeb wars OP is hopelessly out of date and I cannot fix it.


----------



## EyelessMC (Nov 7, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> It will work as a great trap to ban people who actively want to harm the site.


lol It'd also work as a great way to harm the site period. OPs would just start getting rewritten and troll-bombed all across the board with those flood gates opened. Null doesn't have enough mods who'd be willing to work like sweatshop workers to keep the site from imploding on a regular basis, not to mention the politically or lolcow obsessed guests and users would run their own little ops to trash threads they don't like (more than they already do)

Genuinely no idea why so many seem to be taking that suggestion seriously, unless there's a lot of OPs that a lot of people want rewritten. The motives are what's concerning to me.

As for an actual suggestion: Some kind of special spoiler tab button in the post editor that makes it streamlined for people who want to post sensitive information, dox or otherwise but can't remember how to do the special spoilers. You know the kind. The one that Null used for his recent ZH article and which users use for dox and nude leaks. It has a lock image behind it and it's pink.
...Man trying to describe this stuff without the proper vernacular makes you sound stupid.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 7, 2021)

Range ban all the fucking leafs


----------



## Magic (Nov 7, 2021)

Collaborative ops would be cool but, depending on how it was done, it could open up problems like subjects editing their own threads.  Maybe the thread creator has the ability to add names to a list that would allow them to edit?


----------



## Watcher (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OPs is the best thing to work on so far it provides the most long term value. All of the other options are less necessary.


Magic said:


> Collaborative ops would be cool but, depending on how it was done, it could open up problems like subjects editing their own threads.  Maybe the thread creator has the ability to add names to a list that would allow them to edit?


You could potentially restrict such things only to trusted users or just have the ability to revert edits. Wikipedia solved this sort of thing almost from its inception.


----------



## SilenceIsViolence (Nov 7, 2021)

Certain posts have the reply button disabled - I believe this is due to post length. It would be nice if the reply button was there and it truncated their reply in the quote box - or any other way around this. I've ran into it a few times, not a huge annoyance but would be something worth fixing imo.


----------



## EyelessMC (Nov 7, 2021)

Juan But Not Forgotten said:


> Is it worse than "old OP fucked off, so someone wrote another one and now Null has to move it, even though it is absolute pain in the ass"?


One requires administrative approval and action. The other opens the flood gates to a rampant madness that would need Facebook levels of round-the-clock personnel to bulwark


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 7, 2021)

Get rid of all the ratings in A&H.

I wanna see what happens.


----------



## Oranguru (Nov 7, 2021)

Make a "shut up, bitch" sticker for TL;DR posts.


----------



## Christ4President2024 (Nov 7, 2021)

Kiwi Farms virtual bail bonds- $XX worth of bitcoin to get unbanned from chat (plz)
Positivity day- one day a year where all comments must be positive towards lolcows
a smug reaction


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 7, 2021)

EyelessMC said:


> OPs would just start getting rewritten and troll-bombed all


Yeah, because there would be no criteria at all for what kind of account can edit, 2 hour old accounts would be able to edit no problem.
FFS.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Nov 7, 2021)

Deactivate the feature that makes people die when we talk about them.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Nov 7, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> I just want a reddit moment react


Soy react, tl;dr react, funny react, unfunny react. This website is for fun, after all.


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Nov 7, 2021)

Lime Rogue said:


> Speaking of new reactions, I'd like to rate your post "gay"


Optimistic has a rainbow, close enough.


----------



## Danke (Nov 7, 2021)

Please for the love of god let me leave these stupid fucking dm chats with almost everyone on the site, i dont even wanna see it in my inbox


----------



## EyelessMC (Nov 7, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Yeah, because there would be no criteria at all for what kind of account can edit, 2 hour old accounts would be able to edit no problem.
> FFS.


I notice you overlooked the "politically and lolcow obsessed guests *and users*" part. Or do you think only newfags are a problem? Not to mention you'd have people adding others to the criteria of "who gets to edit this" only for them to pull the Internet back-stab for the umpteenth time and sperg all over the OP just to spite the thread creator. That's why collaborative projects between anons rarely ever worked.


----------



## I AM FUNNY (Nov 7, 2021)

give me like a grand to fight any lolcow of your choice


----------



## Hex Cat (Nov 7, 2021)

Retvrn the guest board


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Nov 7, 2021)

Can we have messages not be deleted after a period of inactivity or an archive function?


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Nov 7, 2021)

Work on whatever makes private/hidden profiles impossible.


----------



## SalmaoneSlaamper (Nov 7, 2021)

Return the guest board and add a Nigger leaderboard to see who has said it the most.


----------



## Moths (Nov 7, 2021)

Just fucking have it so op and mods can invite someone to be a topic contributor and edit op posts for that particular thread

Jannies have a new button to push and thread creators can feel a little more autistic with power


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Nov 7, 2021)

A reaction that says "I love Israel" , as a nice balance to the "Islamic Content" one.

So we can show how much we love God's chosen people


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Nov 7, 2021)

My 2 cents: I'd like to see improvements in imbedded video archives on the site, if possible. The most reliable video archive is KF itself but it's difficult to watch when the site is constantly shitting the bed. 

Not sure if this is outside your control though.


----------



## stupid frog (Nov 7, 2021)

how fucking new are you guys, asking for the guest shitpost board back


it always comes back


----------



## and 15 others (Nov 7, 2021)

I don't want you to fix the image uploading system in the chat, I just recently figured out how to post images from any site and I like feeling above everyone else for knowing this information


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> Nightmarishly.


I can see it working if: 

1) editors need mod authorization to access the OP; 

2) no more than two (_maybe_ three) editors are allowed to work on it at one time; and 

3) editors must be active, constructive members for a minimum of six months before being allowed to work as editors. 

T&H status doesn't guarantee that a cow or one of their whiteknights/handmaidens wouldn't just sign up and pay $20 for the designation before wiping out the existing OP, so I wouldn't use that as the criteria. 

It will still have plenty of nightmare potential, I am sure.


----------



## Aramis (Nov 7, 2021)

Search options, mainly search by date. Someone mentions something offhand, you go searching for it in the thread, have to wade through tons of posts in random(?) order.


----------



## Looney Troons (Nov 7, 2021)

Bring back the Nice Meme! sticker in TSIC


----------



## Megatardingo (Nov 7, 2021)

A button that you press and gives everyone browsing an airhorn sound (really loud one).


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 7, 2021)

KiwiFarmerSimulator2021 said:


> Regular bait posts on topics that cows cant stop themselves from powerleveling on. So we can identify and nurture the cows amongst us.



I thought that job was already divided between @CatParty and @Dyn?


----------



## slimes (Nov 7, 2021)

After reading through the thread these are the suggestions I saw that look like genuinely helpful site improvements or things that are worth looking in to and aren’t covered by the poll:

Stealth style auto spoilers all images 
Ability to hide A&N while logged in
Misc backend work for improved stability
Previous usernames visible
Better RSS feeds
Add back the cross for banned users
Bring back newfag/post merge tags 
Misc minor mobile site improvements
More forum themes - custom themes
Ability to buy option to use reactions in Autistic Thunderdome
Improve video play
Ability to sage in a thread for off topic replies 
Add a People of Interest/Verified section to the Members list
Image specific version of ‘highlights’ feature 
Hall of Fame for excellent threads 
Quick reference guide or How to Use section for threads that detail helpful user information on site
Ability for OPs or mods to manually flag posts as important in threads
Add a calendar function for cows with trial dates
Update the sites you can direct embed media from 
[Request] ability for members looking for help with curating information about cows into an OP


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Nov 7, 2021)

HeyItsHarveyMacClout said:


> I would like to see thread OPs or moderators flag specific posts as "Important" in a thread. It's kind of annoying flipping through a thread with 200 pages of replies, and either missing important posts because it didn't make it into the highlights, or having to sift through low quality to jokes that got a ton of reactions but add nothing to the conversation. Hell, even just an "update" flag that OPs/Mods/Trusted members could assign/vote on would probably do a lot to improve the readability of a thread


I like this. The highlights feature is a godsend for trying to catch up to the present on long cows but I'm currently reading the Melinda Scott thread and 95% of the highlights are just her inane babbling because they inevitably get marked by everyone as 'dumb'

They are dumb but they're not particularly entertaining or informative enough to be highlights.


----------



## Amaranth (Nov 7, 2021)

Let me spend Trophy points on the ability to edit someone elses post


----------



## Marissa Moira (Nov 7, 2021)

Make sure that beauty parlor posters can only post under the supervision of a male relative,


----------



## Megatardingo (Nov 7, 2021)

When someone gets enough autistic stickers random words of his posts are changed to "poggers".


----------



## RichardRApe (Nov 7, 2021)

Free RichardRApe from chat hell and give twodollarpoopee a badge that says Janny Simp Anus Licker.


----------



## Another Sperg on the Net (Nov 7, 2021)

Another vote for bringing bac the mark of Cain for post merge users


----------



## Tree (Nov 7, 2021)

Add a bank.kiwifarms.net service where we can store our money and make payments to people anywhere in the world.
Buy the kiwifarms.gov domain and start an autonomous zone in southern North Dakota with _two_ section 230s.


----------



## Mountain Dew (Nov 7, 2021)

Change AN ratings to the stock Facebook ones.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Nov 7, 2021)

Have the “Next Highlight” and “First Unread” buttons show at the top and bottom of the thread so we don’t have to scroll up to the top of the page.


----------



## fineapple (Nov 7, 2021)

We NEED to be able to have our personal pronouns listed under our pfp. Trans lives are on the line, Joshua "Conner" Moon.


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Nov 7, 2021)

Add threadmarks, please. Having an index of Good Posts is a significantly superior option to having to page through highlights.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Nov 7, 2021)

Bring polls back to A&N, we were the ones who actually could use them with any frequency.


----------



## Karras Rising (Nov 7, 2021)

Add a public calendar to the front page and populate it with key lolcow dates. e.g. 25th December 2021, three wise men following the Star of Virginia visit Chris on his unexpected release from prison. Maybe it’s linked to the threads you follow and the OP fills in the dates.


----------



## Rungle (Nov 7, 2021)

fineapple said:


> We NEED to be able to have our personal pronouns listed under our pfp. Trans lives are on the line, Joshua "Conner" Moon.


i am going to come to your house and caress your skull with a brick if i literally hear tranny gabble out of your dirty stinking mouth again


----------



## Poe the Sheep (Nov 7, 2021)

As mentioned, community-editable OPs would be a fucking shit show if done like ass. There better be some sort of moderation or requirement to it, some way to limit the faggots editing it so you don't have a thread OP fucked to pieces thanks to some nigger being upset or something.

Voted for chat because it looks like ass and I always see fags getting tags wrong on it.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2021)

fineapple said:


> Implement dating features so kiwis can find love


I still think this would be the funniest thing ever.


----------



## BootlegPopeye (Nov 7, 2021)

I'd like to see an ability to hide individual threads (and maybe entire boards?).  Right now, the way to sort-of do this is to block the OP, but I can still see the thread in 'latest post' on the forum list.  Yes maybe I could just ignore it but I'd rather just never see updates on those again.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Nov 7, 2021)

If someone tags @Hollywood Hulk Hogan  in A&H make it temp ban them for a week. 

Or just disable @ people in A&N.


----------



## fineapple (Nov 7, 2021)

catpin said:


> i am going to come to your house and caress your skull with a brick if i literally hear tranny gabble out of your dirty stinking mouth again


back off chud I will ALWAYS be a wooman


----------



## Desparagus (Nov 7, 2021)

Is there anyway you can implement a feature that automatically bans anyone with an anime profile picture?


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 7, 2021)

Fix DMs. It would be hilarious to watch the people who do nothing but post bullshit in them melt down when they get kicked out.


----------



## Lichen Bark (Nov 7, 2021)

Make the default image insertion a thumbnail by default.


----------



## Pure Snort (Nov 7, 2021)

I have no idea if there's already ways around this, maybe I'm retarded  and missed something but here's my issue and an idea to be able to collapse alerts for threads with updates into one.

Say one day I've been keeping up with Thread A and ignoring all the other threads, tomorrow if I want to pick up on Thread B that I had been ignoring, I'll have to scroll through a dozen of those notifications to be able to find it.

So if my notifications looks like:
Thread A (unread) 10PM
Thread A(read) 9PM
Thread A(read) 8PM
Thread A(read) 7PM
Thread B(unread) 6PM

It would collapse down into:
Thread A(unread) 10PM
Thread B(unread) 6PM


----------



## Suikafag (Nov 7, 2021)

Allow people to insert tweets in media. 

It’d make shit way easier for say embedding videos from twitter by cows. Like for example this clip of the new shitty RVB season by Rooster Teeth. Then again maybe its the laziness talking here. Still it’d be useful I’d wager.


----------



## Twinkletard (Nov 7, 2021)

Hear me out: Wet T-Shirt Contest


----------



## Bayard Rustin (Nov 7, 2021)

Add upvotes, downvotes, and the ability to sage threads


----------



## neverendingmidi (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OP's would be nice, but I'd think it should require permission from either the mod of that subforum or the actual OP of the thread, just to avoid wikipedia sperg-level edit wars.


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Nov 7, 2021)

Fix emotes for profile posts. Seriously, we're tired of only being able to like posts and not give any other emote.


----------



## Pee Cola (Nov 7, 2021)

"Jewish Content" and "Christian Content" reactions. Why should Islamic Content have all the stickery fun? Scratch that. Null ruled new reactions out about 10 pages ago and I'm just being late and gay.


Not Really Here said:


> It will work as a great trap to ban people who actively want to harm the site.


Very true. Community editable OPs could also be a good way to flush out lolcows and/or their simps. Just look for the brand new account that deletes most of the content from their OP.


ForgedBlades said:


> Add thunkful rating to Autistic Thunderdome.


This, plus Optimistic. Not new reacts, just reinstating current ones.


Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Give Thunderdome it's top hats and trash cans back


This, but the TD top hats and trash cans adds to the poster's reddit karma instead of subtracting from it.


----------



## Turbocuck (Nov 7, 2021)

It would be cool to get a highlights only view. I know you can click through them, but it would be sweet if I could browse a thread with all non-highlight posts filtered out. It would be even cooler if I could manually adjust the threshold for inclusion. Like if I could set it to show me only the top 15% of posts, or the top 50% depending on the quality of discussion. 

The most difficult thing to do on KF is to catch up on lolcow with a 2000 page thread. That puts the onus on people to write good OPs. More powerful tools for reading threads would alleviate some of that need for good OPs.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Nov 7, 2021)

Personally I really dislike the chat because there's lot's of lolcow discussion and minor lore going on there that isn't seen by the majority of users or archived. For a site all about archiving it is quite counter productive.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Nov 7, 2021)

i’d love an option to see which threads you’re most active in (posting, giving out ratings, etc). And your highest rated posts (like the reacriosn received thing).


----------



## Bayard Rustin (Nov 7, 2021)

Make light mode the default option


----------



## Hardwear Mouth (Nov 7, 2021)

i thikk it woild be cool if i foild het posysing ahain atloest 1ns a weekly



Hardwear Mouth said:


> i thikk it woild be cool if i foild het posysing ahain atloest 1ns a weekly


Popple liek me


----------



## SugarSnot (Nov 7, 2021)

I would like to be able to filter comments in a thread by reactions. For example, if I can filter a thread by posts who have gotten the Informative reaction then I can have a largely informative reading experience without having to read people's hot takes. Comments and jokes are fun, but sometimes I just want to get to the heart of the issue.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Nov 7, 2021)

I' pretty happy with the site, use mobile for 99% of the time though. 

My only gripe is we need a laughing reaction for posts. Maybe sad laughing and happy laughing.


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 7, 2021)

Some form of collaborative editing on OP posts would be nice. Sometimes OPs don't have time to keep up with cows, or they move on to greener pastures. Sometimes there are no-life autists with too much free time on their hands who could help relieve some of the burden. A consistent, I guess, "issue" with the site would be that forums aren't necessarily great for this kind of content stream. The highlight system was a fantastic inclusion but still not quite enough to alleviate the problem. Not to mention as I saw happen with the Shadman thread, it only takes a handful of retards to totally derail a thread and you're clicking through 'highlights' of more retarded irrelevant arguments that don't have anything to do with the cow. Or you're clicking through dozens of armchair psychologist posts that ultimately amount to "this guy is crazy and thinks doing X is okay but actually doing X is not okay please give me Winner reacts". (I still don't really know what's up with Shadman and the heroin stuff. Because again, the thread got derailed and was full of garbage.)

There are a lot of cows I've taken cursory glances at and would have been interested in learning about but a forum just isn't the right way to deliver content like this. The OP will give you a couple of happenings and then you're stuck going through hundreds of pages of hot dunks when you just want to get to the next "chapter" of the story, so to speak.

But this a massive nitpick. I don't really have any major complaints about the site, this is the only thing I can think of to actively complain about. I guess I'll just have to figure out some way to move on with my life, knowing that I don't know every single stupid thing DSP did during the month of October in 2019.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 7, 2021)

Gacha mechanic for getting new reactions, plus a tag of shame to let others know they spent money on something that retarded.


----------



## Cletus Kasady (Nov 7, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Make new sign up process, make them watch Chris Chan fucking his doll again


Anyone who would want to join this site has seen that fucking video I guarantee.


----------



## STN (Nov 7, 2021)

Set the default theme to something that would cause epileptic seizures.


----------



## Yoghurt Baby (Nov 7, 2021)

For the editable OP's, is it a realistic feature to have a set list of people who are allowed to edit an OP? Like the poster or mods can create a list of people who are approved to edit. But also just an option for a free for all.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Nov 7, 2021)

Work on all three and fix those features in the chronological order from most to least votes.


----------



## Cletus Kasady (Nov 7, 2021)

FlimsyFever said:


> Set the default theme to something that would cause epileptic seizures.


I love everything about this.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Nov 7, 2021)

The Jannies often start to seethe when people double post. Here's a suggestion, then: Making adding a reply to someone in an edit easier to do. Something that is almost as simple as editing itself. 
And a potentially retarrded and ignorant suggestion regarding hiding certain sections of text so that only members can see: adding some more accessible option for that. 
And of course, the saving draft feature. It would be really great if it worked similar to the quote list, where you have individual drafts saved, so that you could work on some of them later.


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 7, 2021)

Yoghurt Baby said:


> For the editable OP's, is it a realistic feature to have a set list of people who are allowed to edit an OP? Like the poster or mods can create a list of people who are approved to edit. But also just an option for a free for all.


I could be misremembering, but this discussion was tossed around a bit when the highlight function was initially suggested. There was a suggestion of having the highlight function possibly tied to abilities that related to editing or otherwise managing a thread; someone who consistently gets a lot of Informative reacts in a thread might be able to edit the OP of the thread for example. There was concern about threads devolving into reddit-esque fiefdoms where you have people intentionally "farming" for clout to lord over threads. I'm not sure if letting OPs or even staff manually do something like this would alleviate that kind of thing or not.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 7, 2021)

I wanna be able to post pics in chat :/ oh! and new stickers like "have sex" or "dial 8"


----------



## Dr. Puncherillo (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm an idiot, maybe something like a section with the option to keep "fave" thread on the front page in our own little special box.

edit- Idiot


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 7, 2021)

Force tommy tooter and Chris chan to join the tranch.


----------



## Never Scored (Nov 7, 2021)

Community editable OPs for threads would be the best one on that list, I think. There are so many 500 pages threads where the OP hasn't been updated in several years. Better OPs would make it easier to get into new cows.


----------



## bluespace (Nov 7, 2021)

BrainProlapse said:


> Personally I really dislike the chat because there's lot's of lolcow discussion and minor lore going on there that isn't seen by the majority of users or archived. For a site all about archiving it is quite counter productive.


You will never be a real woman.


----------



## H.P. Lovecraft (Nov 7, 2021)

Make KF open source :^)


----------



## LurkTrawl (Nov 7, 2021)

Separate the Autism Thunderdome and the Gunt/Internet Famous boards' chats as their own chats?

Otherwise I think it would be cool to have a new sticker or two for AT if regular stickers aren't coming back, like a version of thunkful. Also if there was some way to share bookmarks or have a group chat version of bookmarks.


----------



## Bedlam (Nov 7, 2021)

A kiwifarms crypto token.  So we can invest and get enviably rug pulled lol.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Nov 7, 2021)

Rotating mod system. After the Gunt board's HeyBabeGate, I think having a termed system with active users of the board voting on the new mods is a must need as the site grows.


----------



## Sir Joahim Browinson III (Nov 7, 2021)

Update forum Trophies with more feats of autism that can be reached by a forum member.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Nov 7, 2021)

You should build a fort in Minecraft..or Valheim.

Or get some pillows and build one in real life.


----------



## judge claude frollo (Nov 7, 2021)

random.txt quotes that have links to who said them


----------



## Serf 'n' TERF (Nov 7, 2021)

DarksydePhil emotes please and thanks.


----------



## The Ancestor (Nov 7, 2021)

I’d like to ask for   And   To be enabled in happenings


----------



## centaursTesticle [CT] (Nov 7, 2021)

Boom Boss said:


> You should make a laughing reaction, so we can rate posts funny.


Seconded,
and also can this be the reaction: 



I'll make a transparent version if so


----------



## Noproblemo (Nov 7, 2021)

Highlights, but for posts with videos,


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Nov 7, 2021)

Make word filters optional. You can only see "exceptional individual" so many times before it gets annoying. If the intention was to discourage people from writing retard it clearly hasn't worked.

Switch the position of the "Search" and "Advanced search..." boxes in the quick search box, or at least have the option to. If I had a penny for every time I typed up a search and accidentally clicked "Advanced," I could buy you an image server that works.


----------



## Two-bit (Nov 7, 2021)

Bring back the scroll up button please.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Nov 7, 2021)

Change the CAPTCHA to be the same one that 4chan currently has, please.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Nov 7, 2021)

Pillar of Autism said:


> I feel like community editable OPs is a bad idea. Obviously it would be nice, but I think it would be way too easy to abuse, allowing cows to fuck up their own threads.


Been seeing a bunch of variations on this.

How about instead of community editing meaning any dork with a 30 second old account, it's limited to, say, only members who have two or more accepted cow threads? It gives a decent size pool of people while massively reduces the chances of cows or simps editing their threads.


----------



## SaintChristopher69 (Nov 7, 2021)

Stricter sign-ups. The amount of retards/weens we’ve had sign up to this site has been stupid.


----------



## centaursTesticle [CT] (Nov 7, 2021)

SaintChristopher69 said:


> Stricter sign-ups. The amount of retards/weens we’ve had sign up to this site has been stupid.


Yeah but they're fun to mess with and due to the fact that they're retards/weens they usually don't stick around for that long anyways.


----------



## Secret Messages (Nov 7, 2021)

SaintChristopher69 said:


> Stricter sign-ups. The amount of retards/weens we’ve had sign up to this site has been stupid.



funny how newfags always want to shut the door behind them


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 7, 2021)

And of course everyone votes for public, editable OPs... This is going to be a beautiful train-wreck on fire falling from a tall bridge.


----------



## Iamthatis (Nov 7, 2021)

@Null i would like to see some better quality in thread highlights.  Maybe some new people to pick them or talk to the people who do.  It seems like the same people always get highlighted even if they say dumb off topic shit.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 7, 2021)

SaintChristopher69 said:


> Stricter sign-ups. The amount of retards/weens we’ve had sign up to this site has been stupid.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Tactical Neural Implant (Nov 7, 2021)

When there's a list of threads in a subforum, at least on mobile it only shows the date of the latest post. I think it would be better if it showed the date the thread was created as well so you can tell how recent the topic is.


----------



## Lupin The Turd (Nov 7, 2021)

For a real suggestion, dunno if this is possible as I don't know shit about web development but a feature that lets you see replies to posts would be nice. Sort of like how 4chan does it.


----------



## Danone (Nov 7, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Where's the fun in that?


That's how we get threads like the DSP and the V-Tubers one. Nothing but A-logs and tard spergs that suck the fun out of the topics.


----------



## Secret Messages (Nov 7, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> How about adding a *People of Interest* section to the Members list and having their little blue checkmarks link directly to their threads?


This is such a great idea I want to repost it just in case it gets missed somehow. Having a separate section in "members online" just for cows would be great for discovering new spergs that shitpost in their own thread, and the convenience of being able to know if @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg is online so I can call him a pedophile dogfucker and get a response in real time without having to follow him would be great.



Lupin The Turd said:


> For a real suggestion, dunno if this is possible as I don't know shit about web development but a feature that lets you see replies to posts would be nice. Sort of like how 4chan does it.


100% if there's any way to do this with xenforo it would make the forum so much more usable. Sometimes I'm 20 pages behind in a thread and see a post I want to respond to, but don't want to wait until I've caught up to the newest page to see if anybody else has.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 7, 2021)

Merkabah said:


> That's how we get threads like the DSP and the V-Tubers one. Nothing but A-logs and tard spergs that suck the fun out of the topics.


The V-tuber thread is fine. They're cool where they are since that's usually the only thread those people reside in so let them be have their fun.


----------



## centaursTesticle [CT] (Nov 7, 2021)

Merkabah said:


> That's how we get threads like the DSP and the V-Tubers one. Nothing but A-logs and tard spergs that suck the fun out of the topics.


Gonna be real, I agree but it's really easy to avoid those threads by not clicking them and ignoring them.


----------



## Dixieland Buckaroo (Nov 7, 2021)

A wiki-like OP with upvoting or moderated inclusion would be great.
I would also love to see a "media in this thread" page, which could collate any media uploaded to a thread, or failing that, a system similar to he highlight one that "jumps to next media post".
Does the farms' fedi node support chat? If so, why the duplication? I get that bit everyone has a fedi account, but eh...


----------



## Another Sperg on the Net (Nov 7, 2021)

An Option to hide the Chat that is at the top of threads


----------



## Covid19AteMyPeen (Nov 7, 2021)

Community sticker submissions, splitting the thunderdome/making a chat for the Ralph subform, a theme maker/allow for editing of basic site color palate


----------



## Danone (Nov 7, 2021)

A coomer and tranny badge to let those whippersnappers know we see them


----------



## Just a boring name (Nov 7, 2021)

Often I've read the featured quote (can't remember the official name for it) at the top of the page and wanted to know where it was from.
When I first lurked KF I clicked on it, thinking it would take me to where the quote came from.

Is it possible for something like that to be implemented, please?

Thankyou


----------



## Karen™ (Nov 7, 2021)

Pls bring back the "unread posts" indicator on the /watched/threads page! That feature just disappeared when other things got updated a while back, and I really miss it


----------



## Scented Candle (Nov 7, 2021)

.loki exit node pls


----------



## AngryTreeRat (Nov 7, 2021)

If you do community editable OPs, which is the best of these I think, there should be a sort of a change to how OPs work. Have the OP work like an embedded wiki page, complete with edit history, have editing be a permission earned after a certain amount of time on the site, maybe require a rating score of 1000+ or something to keep out new fags who need to lurk more, and allow mods to lock OPs and revoke OP permissions. OP editing should be a privilege earned. It'll also keep out cows from self editing.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Nov 7, 2021)

I know it's already been mentioned but I'd personally love a nigger react, maybe something that you can only use if you're True & Honest. If not called nigger outright it could be a Buck Broken react.


----------



## The Marineer (Nov 7, 2021)

I suggest a car crash emote. Happens enough around here.


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Nov 7, 2021)

A public ban log so we don't have 18 different threads/profile posts asking why user XYZ got banned.


----------



## Larkin N Likin (Nov 7, 2021)

bring back ghost of null


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 7, 2021)

Just kind of spitballing here but maybe the collaborative OP process could be less of a tech thing and more community driven? Like maybe there can be a section of the forums specifically for people to collaborate to update OPs, and when people agree that it's a nice new addition to a thread a mod could merge the posts? Unfortunately that means more of a burden on the mod team, unless there could be some kind of volunteer position that oversees these things.

I'm not sure what exactly Null had in mind but it seems like people are wanting something akin to threads opening with some kind of built in wiki article rather than a typical forum post. If nothing else maybe something like I suggested could be done to test to see if KFers are even capable of something like this before Null invests all this time and energy into creating new tech for the site just for the site to be too autistic to actually get any use out of it.


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 7, 2021)

Null said:


> ok


I'm trying it but it doesn't seem to be working?
edit - oop okay there it goes, sorta. needs me to login for that video


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Nov 7, 2021)

I miss the watched threads list bolding threads with unread replies, which it used to do before the upgrade


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Nov 7, 2021)

require a photo i.d. on file for all posters


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 7, 2021)

WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> A "troon" tag next to transgender/genderspecial Kiwis would be nice, so I automatically know to disregard everything they say.
> 
> Example:View attachment 2696950


I’m adding onto this idea, add another flair for furries.
I gotta know who to send my insults too.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Nov 7, 2021)

Pepito The Cat said:


> And of course everyone votes for public, editable OPs... This is going to be a beautiful train-wreck on fire falling from a tall bridge.


I don't think they should be a wiki but it would be great if we could figure out a better way to do things than to @ the OP (who may have moved on) every time something happens and have to beg a mod to edit it. Even having a couple other people with edit access would probably help that issue.


----------



## one_time_user (Nov 7, 2021)

I would like a simping react. It would help me stop rolling my eyes when reading the Luna or Eugenia threads.


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Nov 7, 2021)

i think the wiki idea is good. so long as it means that niggas will stop asking me to make a discord account for collaborative OPs. fuck that


----------



## cornycat (Nov 7, 2021)

Allow more decoration options to your profile. Sorta like MySpace? Also, perhaps a category for self help threads, such as coding and what not.


----------



## Deez Nuts (Nov 7, 2021)

Spez said:


> Work on deez nuts.


I’m doing fine tho


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Nov 7, 2021)

Highlighted posts should be “gold” if positive rated and “red” if negrated. Maybe as an option.


----------



## Dr. Silvestrechu (Nov 7, 2021)

Please add a star of David reaction


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 7, 2021)

Site rename to Gunt Farms with a gunt as the logo, and gunt reactions.



catmadi said:


> Sorta like MySpace?


Add music to profiles. Oh, and to threads. Threads should have themed soundtracks.


----------



## JoyfulDarter (Nov 7, 2021)

Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> Site rename to Gunt Farms with a gunt as the logo, and gunt reactions.


That'd be a really nice April Fools gag assuming we haven't all starved to death by then.


----------



## Decentralised Oracle (Nov 7, 2021)

As far as editable OPs go, maybe some git integration could work? For example, every OP post could be hosted on a gitlab repo and users can issue pull requests that can be merged by a mod or the OP himself. Since editing would be handled by git, all that would have to happen server side on the forum is for the OP post to be pulled from the repo and rendered. This might be a retarded idea, not sure. It would be a bit of a barrier for users who want make OPs but don't know how to use git.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 7, 2021)

Aqua Panda said:


> Community editable OP's would be great as long as steps are taken to prevent spam or abuse. Tons of older threads have authors that have disappeared could benefit from an update.


Don’t know if it was mentioned, but what if the OP can choose which posters have the ability to edit the OP?

Otherwise, some refurbished emojis would be nice(?) I think this site is great as is.


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Nov 7, 2021)

A targetted assassination of the persons doing the Ddos.

Can we make that a site feature?


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Nov 7, 2021)

Put everything behind a paywall a la Lowtax. I'm serious though, you know most of the people we make fun of read threads about themselves, why not profit off of it. Of course you would give existing members elite status.


----------



## Foxxo (Nov 7, 2021)

Customize the Captcha to theme it after exceptionalism.


----------



## Fate Fan (Nov 7, 2021)

Would a approved by op user system be the best way to do community editable ops? not everyone would be able to edit but the OP or someone who has permission could give someone additional permission to edit the OP. I think otherwise you have to do a wait and approval system which I think would be a headache for whoever is aproving.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Nov 7, 2021)

Change the name of staff from 'Global Moderator' or "community admin" to something more appropriate, like "Tard Wrangler" or "Hall Monitor".


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 7, 2021)

The Repeated Scream said:


> Change the name of staff from 'Global Moderator' or "community admin" to something more appropriate, like "Tard Wrangler" or "Hall Monitor".


With how many cows ended up in the judical system this year, how about "parole officer"?


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Nov 7, 2021)

Sharkbait said:


> With how many cows ended up in the judical system this year, how about "parole officer"?


Prison guard.


----------



## The Nostril Whisperer (Nov 7, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> Customize the Captcha to theme it after exceptionalism.


The new captcha should be distinguishing pictures of real women and troons. It would be easy to beat with machine learning, but politically incorrect to attempt to do so.


----------



## ellroy (Nov 7, 2021)

Viewable metrics..

Ratings given, received, posts in certain sub forums. Would be nice to shame the Reddit style lurkers that just hand out negative ratings without participating in a thread.


----------



## Vect (Nov 7, 2021)

Formatted movie review subforum? Every movie gets a thread and every user gets one reply per thread, i.e no clogging up reviews with replies. Only awards allowed are Agree, Disagree, Winner, and Optimistic.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Nov 7, 2021)

Turn off those pesky ddos attacks


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 7, 2021)

Dr. Silvestrechu said:


> star of David reaction


And call it "Kosher" rating.



Pill Cosby said:


> Rather than features we need diversity hires and safe spaces for trannies. We need Null step down because he’s a cis white male and needs to be  replaced by a stunning, brave and black penis-having women.


Alternatively, Null could troon out AND pull a Rachel Dolezal.



StyrofoamFridge said:


> I think reactions to posts should return to the old way of being presented, if possible. I do not like how only 3 reactions are shown, as it encourages groupthink. I preferred it when they were all laid out and tallied individually.


Imagine if there were no reactions, and people instead had to have discussion and articulate their opinions with words.


----------



## Chongqing (Nov 8, 2021)

@Null I think it would be interesting if you could integrate other things that you already host, like your podcast or the email service. 

I like the look and feel of the site and it would be cool if those things could be available here. 

Thanks for everything.


----------



## kebab4you (Nov 8, 2021)

I think it's more of a bug but anyway:
If you right click on youtube URL's that has timestamps in them to get the URL or to open it in a new private window the timestamp is not included.

E: Using latest version of Firefox


----------



## hogdogmog (Nov 8, 2021)

Whenever Moony hasn't commented in a while, all the other commenters should be asking 'where's Moony?'


----------



## Dysnomia (Nov 8, 2021)

Foxxo said:


> Customize the Captcha to theme it after exceptionalism.



Like "click on all the puzzle pieces or Sonics"?


----------



## BoomerSperg1922 (Nov 8, 2021)

Cow of the month contest on the front page, with the sole requirement that they can't have been voted for in the last three months, so people who haven't heard about a particularly interesting cow and are too lazy to shift through threads can hear about one.


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Nov 8, 2021)

I want to a thread on pedophile gook artist, but I would like someone more competent to be able to fix it up for me if I fuck it up


----------



## Heinous Fuckery (Nov 8, 2021)

Preview Pain said:


> Where is my digital Kiwi pet. I want Kiwi Farms to fill the Neopets-shaped hole in my heart.


Yes, let's have that.

Look, you found a rare paint brush.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Nov 8, 2021)

Shield Breaker said:


> If someone tags @Hollywood Hulk Hogan  in A&H make it temp ban them for a week.
> 
> Or just disable @ people in A&N.


Do the opposite of this, make it so @Hollywood Hulk Hogan is tagged every time a new thread is created.


----------



## Borax Bozo (Nov 8, 2021)

I vote "community editable OPs".
Perhaps threads could have a set of nominated 'approved editors' for the OP?  The thread starter is automatically an approved editor, and can nominate other users as approved too.  Maybe nominated users can nominate other users, maybe not.  Mods for that forum or section could also nominate users (as reward for good contributions to a particular thread etc).


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 8, 2021)

Copypaste wikipedia functions and make them less gay to create community editable threads.

Implement infinity scroll feature. Create a post buffer or some shit.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 8, 2021)

What about a direct payment system so users can purchase perks like True & Honest Fan for themselves or other users using the crypto or credit card (One can dream) of their choice?


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Nov 8, 2021)

For upcoming april fool's, have a word filter in place to change literally every word in a post to 'nigger' for 24 hours.


----------



## HumanHive (Nov 8, 2021)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> A targetted assassination of the persons doing the Ddos.
> 
> Can we make that a site feature?


Work in progress.


----------



## Weed_Prostitute (Nov 8, 2021)

How about a less cruel community?  I think the world could use a little more kindness.
How about instead of  knocking people down...

*We build people up!*


----------



## TheSkoomer (Nov 8, 2021)

Make Tor site work, or add an I2P site. (I2P has better bandwidth controls, harder to DDoS)

I can only log in on the .ru domain now, because the .net domain is an endless-loop of captchas for Tor users. Completly inaccessable.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 8, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Bring back the Nice Meme award with sound





Looney Troons said:


> Bring back the Nice Meme! sticker in TSIC



Thirded. Bring back the  "Nice Meme" rating please, I don't mind if there's no sound.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 8, 2021)

Lards and Lasses said:


> For upcoming april fool's, have a word filter in place to change literally every word in a post to 'nigger' for 24 hours.


So making the rest of the site like A&N for a day?


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Nov 8, 2021)

Grand Wizard Wakka said:


> Imagine if there were no reactions, and people instead had to have discussion and articulate their opinions with words.


ratings avoid a lot of unnecessary posts tho

stolen from someone here


----------



## Samoyed (Nov 8, 2021)

a samoyed emote


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Nov 8, 2021)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> ratings avoid a lot of unnecessary posts tho
> View attachment 2698502


Everytime I see "negrates" I don't see "negative ratings" but "negro ingrates". 

And its "negrating" is when someone gets blacked.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Nov 8, 2021)

Make it easier to contribute financially to the site.
I want a T&HF banner but none of the payment options on offer suit me.
I wanted a T-shirt but they were only available in Smurf, Large Smurf, and Mr. Petite sizes.
I wanted a couple of Chris-Chan coins but missed out on the run.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 8, 2021)

Please add logs to DMs. I'd like to see which sperg keeps inviting me to PM chains so I can call them a faggot.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 8, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> View attachment 2698552
> Make it easier to contribute financially to the site.
> I want a T&HF banner but none of the payment options on offer suit me.
> I wanted a T-shirt but they were only available in Smurf, Large Smurf, and Mr. Petite sizes.
> I wanted a couple of Chris-Chan coins but missed out on the run.



I wouldn't think it's possible to really make it easier to make payments. Something tells me most payment services don't take Kiwifarms business. Though a trusted third party could possibly canoodle the system.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Nov 8, 2021)

I would suggest making a big fat thread for Chris. He's no longer worthy of any discussion. People are just sperging about the same old. No wonder, but still.


----------



## Happy Fish (Nov 8, 2021)

Stabilizing TOR/TOR friendliness. Stating the obvious and given the circumstances may be annoying. Also Stickers back in the A&N and Happenings areas, or at least for the ones that pop up in the Featured Content feed up top on the front page specifically


----------



## polyester (Nov 8, 2021)

Prevent people (especially lolcow accounts) from hiding their profile page.

Yes, yes, you've said before that the forum software doesn't support that without adverse side-effects. But one can still hope...

EDIT: Was already implemented, as @José Mourinho points out below.


----------



## theshep (Nov 8, 2021)

Rollback to XenForo 1, just for shits and giggles! It would certainly keep you busy.

Seriously though, I don't think much needs changing, tbh. I'd probably suggest more diverse chat rooms, but I think that just dilutes the conversation with people splitting off elsewhere and isn't worth it in the long run.

We don't need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 8, 2021)

polyester said:


> Prevent people (especially lolcow accounts) from hiding their profile page.
> 
> Yes, yes, you've said before that the forum software doesn't support that without adverse side-effects. But one can still hope...


I think people can view them now.






						WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN?
					

I'm not proposing changes, perse, just curious to see what the general consensus is. I personally think hiding profiles is a pointless and non-beneficial feature that could be removed.




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 8, 2021)

judge claude frollo said:


> random.txt quotes that have links to who said them


YES! I am ashamed to say I had to sometimes Google search the quote if it's funny enough


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Nov 8, 2021)

I ain't sifting through 23 pages of this thread, so if it wasn't mentioned - fix the reaction stickers in user profiles. They've been fucked for close to a year.


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 8, 2021)

Secret Messages said:


> View attachment 2697772
> funny how newfags always want to shut the door behind them






Kek


----------



## Bixnood (Nov 8, 2021)

null my boy we need more stickers.
here are some examples off the top of my head.

Based: a little red pill icon, used when someone says something racist, homophobic, transphoic, sexist or otherwise bigoted (this raises their react score)
Female: the Venus symbol in pink, used when a post looks like it was written by someone with out a Y chromosome (this lowers their react score)
Jewish: blue star of David, like the Islamic one but, you know Jewish.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Kaktus Kompot (Nov 8, 2021)

It's a very minor thing, but I'd like an option to switch between new react icons and the old pixely-looking ones.
I just liked them.

Doublepost: also, please don't fix 8 and ) autocorrecting into sunglasses Chris. It's always amusing reading about numbers and statistics and randomly seeing


----------



## FlappyBat (Nov 8, 2021)

One thing I noticed in the Chris thread was repeated content being highlighted because everyone rated it late. I get including negative ratings in the calculation for what to highlight, but late seems like a special case where it shouldn't contribute.


----------



## Boss Nigger (Nov 8, 2021)

Work on fixing the fucking onion


----------



## boongus (Nov 8, 2021)

Make a competitor to steam, because apparently we can't get enough of those.


----------



## LaughingMuttley (Nov 8, 2021)

I know it's cosmetic and probably a lot of work for literally nothing but I'd love to see the zone icons come back.


----------



## SITHRAK! (Nov 8, 2021)

Bixnood said:


> Jewish: blue star of David, like the Islamic one but, you know Jewish


Is that idea free? If so, I’ll take a dozen.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 8, 2021)

Bixnood said:


> Jewish: blue star of David, like the Islamic one but, you know Jewish.


Also it's positive plus a small donation is made to Israel every time someone uses it.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Nov 8, 2021)

Give a&n their remotes back, please.


----------



## HeilDave (Nov 8, 2021)

Editable OPs sounds great - we wouldn't be here today if Chris wasn't able to edit his own ED page.

If Kiwifarms wants to expand to be a refuge for cancelled communities then our culture is at risk (see what I did there). Newfags aren't here for the 'cows and should be catered for. Since profiles can no longer be made private, how about a way to highlight low-effort weens who harass profiles looking for a reaction?


----------



## Severian (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you for asking, I have a list of demands.
- Ban all Australians
-Give me a cool title badge even though I have contributed nothing
-Adding your podcast here like this user suggested


Chongqing said:


> @Null I think it would be interesting if you could integrate other things that you already host, like your podcast or the email service.


----------



## 440088 (Nov 8, 2021)

idk. I think the site runs pretty okay. Except for when Trannies are causing downtime with attacks. But other than that keep up the good work null. (I don’t like change please don’t make radical changes)


----------



## Creep3r (Nov 8, 2021)

I think the community-driven OPs could work but only if your edit doesn't actually change the OP and instead gets sent to a local janny (or some kind of edit inbox) for review and possible further editing, and if approved the change will show up on the OP. That way troll edits never show up in the OP and can be easily discarded, and there's no risk of lolcows who join up trying to remove valuable information. 


Secret Messages said:


> This is such a great idea I want to repost it just in case it gets missed somehow. Having a separate section in "members online" just for cows would be great for discovering new spergs that shitpost in their own thread, and the convenience of being able to know if @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg is online so I can call him a pedophile dogfucker and get a response in real time without having to follow him would be great.


Letting us know when Tommie and other confirmed cows are online regardless of privacy setting is a great idea.


Secret Messages said:


> 100% if there's any way to do this with xenforo it would make the forum so much more usable. Sometimes I'm 20 pages behind in a thread and see a post I want to respond to, but don't want to wait until I've caught up to the newest page to see if anybody else has.


This is also a must since it happens way too often when you just arrived in a big thread.


----------



## gampboonerisms (Nov 8, 2021)

I just appreciate your hard work.
Edit: actually i do have a suggestion. Maybe a way to float the notifications or push it through browser notifications? Im used to scrolling up to see if i have any notifs, but there are some threads that i would love to know immediately. But if thats not hqppening, then w/e still love the site.


----------



## Meiwaku (Nov 8, 2021)

Bring back the "post merge" banner


----------



## args (Nov 8, 2021)

I think Null should take one for the team and take HRT so troons can't DDOS the farms without LITERALLY pushing a brave transwomxn to suicide


----------



## Puff (Nov 8, 2021)

args said:


> I think Null should take one for the team and take HRT so troons can't DDOS the farms without LITERALLY pushing a brave transwomxn to suicide


Sponsor HRT for troons instead.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Nov 8, 2021)

Links to replies of a post. Because sometimes I’m like “wtf is this guy on”


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 8, 2021)

Change the forum’s font again pls.


----------



## Plaintiff is fat (Nov 8, 2021)

Add a playback speed selector to the video player. I know I can right click>speed but it'd be more comfortable and accessible if it was part of the player gui


----------



## HONKHONKTIME69 (Nov 8, 2021)

>community editable OPs for threads. is the clear front runner
for people who hate socialism yall seem to be running straight for it.
this would be an amazing idea and wouldnt cause any drama at all


----------



## Emotional Prolapse (Nov 8, 2021)

I picked community-editable OPs and chat improvements because I'm a BP chat addict, but a small feature I'd like to someday see is improvement to the comment function on individual user profiles. The lack of any real comment thread structure kinda makes it a pain in the ass to use. I realize this isn't a social media site, but sometimes I get the urge to publicly harass my fellow kiwis, and improvements to user profile comments would certainly make it easier for me to spam @christie with weird Barbie trivia from my childhood (and more easily respond to her politely bewildered replies).

In all seriousness, thank you @Null for consistently working to improve site function from a technical standpoint. Most forum admins don't put in half the effort you have, and they don't even have to worry about making time for site maintenance while also fielding angry troon lawsuits. Hats off to you, sir.


----------



## okirrat (Nov 8, 2021)

fineapple said:


> It would be pretty hilarious to catch trannies try to change their deadnames on their threads


i second this


----------



## JethroTullamore (Nov 8, 2021)

Ban all known Furries.


----------



## Jacknife (Nov 8, 2021)

Sometimes there are some ddos problems.

Isn't it possible to only show a login form during that so that only registered users can log in?

Wouldn't that vastly reduce traffic?


----------



## PillCosby (Nov 8, 2021)

Needs a marketplace so we can sell each other sneed and feed


----------



## The First Fag (Nov 8, 2021)

Let my username be Null's Bitch
Add more reactions for posts


----------



## Rekkington (Nov 8, 2021)

GIVE ME THE ABILITY TO SHOOT ENEMY USERS


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Nov 8, 2021)

Add an option to hide the stupid Discord sidebar thing you just added to chat, please.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Nov 8, 2021)

I'd like more themes for Kiwifarms. I like the ones we have now, and I'd love to see more.


----------



## Quid 06 (Nov 8, 2021)

Deleting older posts on request.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Nov 8, 2021)

Security measures. Have Ralph's sextape autoplay whenever someone registers for an account. If they can't handle that, they're too Reddit-tier for the Farms. Also, autocorrect their first post to just say "Nigger", just incase gay ops are afoot.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Nov 8, 2021)

5,000 ChanBucks bounties on people who post negative google reviews about you.


----------



## Gorgar (Nov 8, 2021)

CatScratch themed emoticons.


----------



## HandsomeDan (Nov 8, 2021)

'Vomit" sticker.


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Nov 8, 2021)

Troon of the day


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Nov 8, 2021)

better image posting and better the ability to bookmark threads and put them on your own page


----------



## helloAhole$ (Nov 8, 2021)

Probably someone suggested, but I more so browse not logged in. A means to click a button to mute back and forth between slap fights. I know can scroll past, but It would be nice to just not have too. Given as the site is I can deal. Just a suggestion.

edit: Not sure how feasible the idea is a button for a comment reply back and forth. Not directly blocking either of the two just that interaction. Something of that nature. So remove reply spam when browsing threads.


----------



## Computer Guardian (Nov 8, 2021)

I'd say expand on the sticker system, like adding more reactions to give to posts and being able to spend points on something giving the true and honest fan tag for 24 hours or something.


----------



## Null (Nov 8, 2021)

I've been working on chat today. I'm hoping to make it less resource intensive on the server. I'm also hoping the 'active users' list can work (it's been disabled for years because the site's too big now).

I have managed to get it so guests can see chat in real time again.


----------



## 7/11 Indian (Nov 8, 2021)

Change OP title for “Perry Caravello/Tom Brennan” board to acknowledge that Perry knocked over the table.

@BrunoMattei


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Nov 8, 2021)

Selectively filter the word "niggers" into any of the other, more socially acceptable slurs. Free speech is cool and all, but if there's one word retards will dogpile onto to paint KF in a negative light, they'll pick the one with the most hatespeech obviously.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Nov 8, 2021)

I'd really like the search function to have the option to only show posts that include media.  Plenty of times I'm looking for an old post that has s picture of something, but in large threads the keywords still show a ton of results.  It'd be nice to be able to narrow it down.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Nov 8, 2021)

Donate an insanely small fraction of site proceeds to BLM and Troon organizations and then put banner in the footer that reads, "Part of the proceeds of this website are donated to [Organizations]" so that every time we get DDOS'd we can cry on Twitter and file hate crime charges.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 8, 2021)

You have to submit a picture of your hands to post. If you're too dark? no postin! Painted nails? no postin! Too fat? No postin!


----------



## judge claude frollo (Nov 8, 2021)

Xenomorph said:


> YES! I am ashamed to say I had to sometimes Google search the quote if it's funny enough


there are so many funny ones that I just need context to. I bet it would take a while to compile though, since there are a lot of random.txts.


----------



## Bob_ (Nov 8, 2021)

Someway to beg to be unbanned by the site jannies 

I haven't been able to post my Chantel hotcakes for months and I have no idea how to appeal my banning


----------



## PhoBingas (Nov 8, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> smug greta react


I am okay with paypigging to make this happen.


----------



## Evan_Wynn_D (Nov 8, 2021)

The biggest change this website needs is the way people register. It's a pretty simple website, but it needs to be simpler. 

If you look at the registrations, the ones that work, seem to be from people who just entered the names manually. I just can't figure out how people do it so quickly. Is it possible that someone registered just by entering in a full name with a date of birth? And why is it that some people are signed in as "guests" and some as "members"? Seems like the people who sign up should be automatically logged in, whether they're members or guests. 

I know there is probably some programming involved, but does anyone know how someone would do this? Or is it even possible?


----------



## Incogsneedo (Nov 8, 2021)

Im only voting for one, and thats editing 1st post/OP. 

Normies and lazy people such as myself can't scroll through highlights or thousand page threads to get the low-down on these heifers rich in deep-long history


----------



## Mongoloid Mountaineer (Nov 8, 2021)

Add a Reaction score to Message ratio above the poster's avatar and make a caste system out of it.


----------



## Lupin The Turd (Nov 8, 2021)

Make it so I don't have to do that stupid select the picture captcha again. I miss the old days of text captchas.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Nov 8, 2021)

The Empirical Bogey said:


> A Kosher and a Blessed rating
> Remove the ability to private profiles
> When a user is banned, change their "Reaction score:" to a "Highscore:" and cap it.


Highscore should be for people killed, including self.


----------



## Happy Fish (Nov 8, 2021)

Neigh said:


> Highscore should be for people killed, including self.


Make sure to set Byuu's to 0


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 8, 2021)

Mongoloid Mountaineer said:


> Add a Reaction score to Message ratio above the poster's avatar and make a caste system out of it.


And the higher the ratio, the more insulting the custom title you get.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Nov 8, 2021)

Null said:


> I do everything by myself besides moderate.


Just keep the REcaptcha feature on 24/7.  If it triggers faggots who can't take 10 seconds to identify what frames have a fucking bus in it or not, then all the better.

At least it will keep the DDOS faggots crying into their soy lattes as well as the thinnest of skinned Kiwis who probably shouldn't be here anyway.


----------



## Lupin The Turd (Nov 8, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> Just keep the REcaptcha feature on 24/7.  If it triggers faggots who can't take 10 seconds to identify what frames have a fucking bus in it or not, then all the better.
> 
> At least it will keep the DDOS faggots crying into their soy lattes as well as the thinnest of skinned Kiwis who probably shouldn't be here anyway.


I'm gonna start answering them wrong on purpose so you get hit by a Tesla :Y


----------



## Reverend (Nov 8, 2021)

Networking and Replication.  The site is fine and features just work.  The backend is what needs work.


----------



## Let's Love Lain (Nov 8, 2021)

My only gripe is with the highlight system being used for shitty jokes and not pertinent updates in lolcow/drama threads. Can make going through historic threads to catch up with major updates kind of annoying when it's: lolcow update -> shitty joke -> shitty joke -> shitty joke -> longpost on why x is a bad person/deserves it -> shitty joke -> etc etc. If it has to be new or an improvement, more posts were page would be good.


----------



## Jah Hates Kaffirs (Nov 8, 2021)

Lupin The Turd said:


> Make it so I don't have to do that stupid select the picture captcha again. I miss the old days of text captchas.


Use the 4chan Captcha


----------



## Ed Special (Nov 8, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> Just keep the REcaptcha feature on 24/7.  If it triggers faggots who can't take 10 seconds to identify what frames have a fucking bus in it or not, then all the better.
> 
> At least it will keep the DDOS faggots crying into their soy lattes as well as the thinnest of skinned Kiwis who probably shouldn't be here anyway.






				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Tiggletown (Nov 8, 2021)

Jah Hates Kaffirs said:


> Use the 4chan Captcha


Calm down Satan.


----------



## pepper (Nov 8, 2021)

Where did the up arrow on the lower right go?  That was really useful for navigating back to the top of the page.

Also, it would be nice if you could bring back bold fonts when there are unread posts in a thread in the Watched Threads list. 
It was an easy way to tell if a thread had been updated when following many threads. It disappeared after one of the last big forum updates.


----------



## kittyfucker (Nov 8, 2021)

new style that is garishly neon

edit: came back because i actually have an idea - how about making it so when you get a new DM notification it doesnt show the list of every single member in it so you don't have to scroll endlessly to get to the next notification?


----------



## ñññ (Nov 8, 2021)

fineapple said:


> Implement dating features so kiwis can find love


But we're all dudes...


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Nov 8, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> View attachment 2698552
> I wanted a T-shirt but they were only available in Smurf, Large Smurf, and Mr. Petite sizes.


How fucking fat are you that a 3xl won't fix you?


----------



## SITHRAK! (Nov 8, 2021)

The Repeated Scream said:


> How fucking fat are you that a 3xl won't fix you?


I can’t help being fat. Every time I come over to fuck your mom she makes me cookies afterwards.


----------



## Glowie (Nov 8, 2021)

Forum wide cat boy avatars next April fools.
Weebday wasn't shocking enough


----------



## attractive_pneumonia (Nov 8, 2021)

Some sort of way to view out all media posted to a singular thread would be nice. Doesn't need to be complex, something simple like a directory listing would be sufficient. There was periods of time during the summer of love 2020 that I knew what week a video occured and was put into the riot thread but I just couldn't find it in the insane amount of pages posted over the week. Being able to just browse via mp4 or webm and bulk download would be great.


----------



## 0000 (Nov 8, 2021)

make kiwi NFTs so we can launder you money to pay for your lawsuits.


----------



## FlappyBat (Nov 9, 2021)

0000 said:


> make kiwi NFTs so we can launder you money to pay for your lawsuits.


NFTs are a meme, but people would absolutely buy the NFT of some popular posts here. Think how much the post revealing Chris fucked his mom or the Gunt sex tape would go for. Add in wallet account integration to show who currently owns a post when it's been bought and people will chip in.


----------



## Sneed Racer (Nov 9, 2021)

An API would be badass


----------



## Lachelt (Nov 9, 2021)

Yo can there be a range ban for all Canadians? It's pretty self-explanatory as to why that's an upgrade for this site.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Nov 9, 2021)

I think you should work on mods who censor or delete comments in a biased fashion. Namely on the CWC subforum.


----------



## 2.D. (Nov 9, 2021)

I think it'd be interesting to add community OPs that function like wiki pages, where changes are logged, sources can be cited, and if enough people think someone fucked up a post they can be removed from it. Obviously it's a little micromanagy but it's really hard to dive into a cow when there's hundreds if not thousands of pages of comments that effectively boil down to "lol what a fag" and little actual content.
Edit was cus autocorrect sucks ass


----------



## LazloChalos (Nov 9, 2021)

On mobile I'd like to move on to the next/previous page of a thread by swiping right/left.


----------



## args (Nov 9, 2021)

Sneed Racer said:


> An API would be badass


Please Null make this happen


----------



## Officer Jenny's Feet (Nov 9, 2021)

Videos working also feeding me


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Nov 9, 2021)

One thing I would like, @Null is the ability to hide images or videos in AT. Those are spammed a lot and it would be nice to minimize them.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 9, 2021)

Null's lying.
Niggers don't work.


----------



## Null (Nov 9, 2021)

I've tried making videos actually load. LMK how it is going now compared to before.


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Nov 9, 2021)

How about banning direct youtube video links in OPs so that shit gets archived properly and doesn't get lost once deleted off of youtube. Or a system that would just make an archive of youtube videos automatically without the OP having to download the video off of youtube and then upload it.


----------



## Null (Nov 9, 2021)

ImagineTheSmell said:


> How about banning direct youtube video links in OPs so that shit gets archived properly and doesn't get lost once deleted off of youtube. Or a system that would just make an archive of youtube videos automatically without the OP having to download the video off of youtube and then upload it.


I've done it before and people complained because not ever YT video needs to be embedded. Yell at OP if they're being lazy.


----------



## mister meaner (Nov 9, 2021)

I'd like more theme and customising settings to show off my raging homosexuality, pls


----------



## TomSchmooze (Nov 9, 2021)

It would be really cool if the https://kiwifarms.net/account/alerts page has a way to filter to show only notifications that are unread. Right now the only way to find an unread thread notification that is paginated far back is to manually page through/scroll down each page or just mark everything read.


----------



## Two Yum Yums (Nov 9, 2021)

Null said:


> I've tried making videos actually load. LMK how it is going now compared to before.


Still pretty trash, it seems to load around a quarter of a video then stops. Seems to be regardless of video length too, I've had this happen on <1 min long clips.


----------



## Null (Nov 9, 2021)

De-partneredSydePhil said:


> Still pretty trash, it seems to load around a quarter of a video then stops. Seems to be regardless of video length too, I've had this happen on <1 min long clips.


Dunno. No fucking clue. I've tried fucking with it for months and nothing budges. It's not going through PHP or anything retarded. The disks are all SSD. No nginx configuration on god's green earth helps.


----------



## Joe Cool (Nov 9, 2021)

Opening the image viewer should push an item onto the history stack. That would improve mobile UX significantly, at least for me.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 9, 2021)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> I don't think they should be a wiki but it would be great if we could figure out a better way to do things than to @ the OP (who may have moved on) every time something happens and have to beg a mod to edit it. Even having a couple other people with edit access would probably help that issue.


Why not create some sot of "Curator" team? every time an OP gets abandoned and there's new info, they step in to fix it. They can work for free, have special badges and everyting. In no way they'll get bullied, no sir.


----------



## PillCosby (Nov 9, 2021)

Sharzod_the_Boov said:


> Troon of the day


This is a fine idea. I always love when I stumble on some section of this website I didn’t know existed and see a whole little subculture of people. It reminds me of walking in on mom and dad if mom and dad didn’t care and just looked me in the eyes while continuing to angry fuck.


----------



## PillCosby (Nov 9, 2021)

FlappyBat said:


> NFTs are a meme, but people would absolutely buy the NFT of some popular posts here. Think how much the post revealing Chris fucked his mom or the Gunt sex tape would go for. Add in wallet account integration to show who currently owns a post when it's been bought and people will chip in.


I feel like people don’t realize that you can get him money through paying for MATI. He’s been trying to tell ya without telling ya.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 9, 2021)

Adding videos should be easier to find, having to always remember to click on the tiny 3 dotted icon and entering the URL each time is a minor but nonetheless unnecessary inconvenience.


----------



## Null (Nov 9, 2021)

I've fixed some issues with chat input so odd interactions with the enter key should be resolved.


----------



## Hồ Chí Minh (Nov 9, 2021)

I've often wanted pages to be longer; now it just shows 20 posts, but 50 or more would be nice. I don't check all that often it makes it a lot easier to catch up a bit on things.

Unless I'm a total idiot and completely missed it, there isn't a setting for this.


----------



## Unga Wunga (Nov 9, 2021)

This is minor, but I kind of wish the random text would link to where it originated from. Some of them are so "?!" that I wish I had context.


----------



## Cats (Nov 9, 2021)

wordfilter "nigger"


----------



## zero-who (Nov 9, 2021)

Cats said:


> wordfilter "nigger"


Being able to say nigger on the internet is a fundamental human right.


----------



## 2.D. (Nov 9, 2021)

Null said:


> I've fixed some issues with chat input so odd interactions with the enter key should be resolved.


On that note, did you fix the bug where if you write a message, leave the caret in the middle of the line, and press enter, it indents where the caret was while sending the message ?


----------



## Cats (Nov 9, 2021)

WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> Being able to say nigger on the internet is a fundamental human right.



But they prefer to be called "African Americans".


----------



## zero-who (Nov 9, 2021)

Cats said:


> But they prefer to be called "African Americans".


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 9, 2021)

Cats said:


> But they prefer to be called "African Americans".


Wordfilter "African Americans."


----------



## FeatureAC (Nov 9, 2021)

make everybody's IP viewable under user details on posts


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 9, 2021)

Can we get a "Previous Highlight" button? If I'm looking at some 800-page thread I probably just want to see what the _latest_ interesting thing that happened was.



AnOminous said:


> Wordfilter "African Americans."


Can we get it filtered to "African-American'ts"?


----------



## twozero (Nov 9, 2021)

Site's running comfy lately. I've a feature suggestion that might not be easily feasible (or desirable?)...  I wonder how a 'thread velocity' indicator could work out as a general gauge of a thread's recent activity?

At the moment you can kinda gravitate to active threads via most recent post, though a metric indicating a surge in posts over _x _duration might be an interesting way to spot threads with ongoing action that aren't featured yet. You could then use this in a tier-list of C_ows of the Now*  _that shuffles based upon their averaged thread velocities.







*tbh the tier-list would be pretty much Gunt-dominated.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 9, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> Can we get it filtered to "African-American'ts"?


Wordfilter all polite terms for minority groups to slurs.


----------



## barbie meat (Nov 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Wordfilter all polite terms for minority groups to slurs.


The white wokies going spastic, repeatedly editing their own posts in vain.

edit: This is funnier the longer I think about it. The random cows that join to argue with people start eating each other alive for saying the N word. Please do this


----------



## K!w!Fartz (Nov 9, 2021)

Just add more reaction emojis like discord...
They don't need to be based off existing memes like poggers.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Nov 9, 2021)

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet but maybe a way to sort alerts by reactions, quotes, and thread updates?


----------



## Ebony Way (Nov 10, 2021)

Moderatable highlights. There should be a feature where you can request a post be manually promoted to highlighted status.

Rationale:

Sometimes the highlights in long threads skip important bits and instead highlight responses to the important bits. worse, they can feature content rated dumb or late by lots of people.

The Important things don't always get upvoted by the community. The highlights reflect the view of people on the content at the time, but do not do well to paint the picture in retrospect for newcomers. More worthy posts may be boring but contain necessary information, or be retroactively far more important than anyone realised at the time (I.e. first appearance of a later notorious character). These are often buried and will never be voted up like they should.


----------



## Quioui (Nov 10, 2021)

- Swap kiwifarms links posted within the forum to use whatever .XX you're cliking the link from, so you don't have to relog or reload the page with the right .net/.ru./.is/whatever.
- Quotes within quotes are cropped on the last line for me, probably because I have set bigger text in the forum's settings.
- Already mentioned but I really liked having a ' Next highlight' button at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Fareal (Nov 10, 2021)

Make chat more fancy somehow, look I am not good with computer

More reacts, ideally 'Absolutely Haram'


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 10, 2021)

Please give back the thinking and optimistic emojis for Autistic Thunderdome please. These were not really abusible anymore than the dislike or the disagree.


----------



## weegrumpy (Nov 10, 2021)

how can you improve perfection?


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 10, 2021)

I have a simple one that may not have come up yet, but fixing reactions in PMs and also making it possible to react with more than just likes on profile posts would be nice. I know you can still use different reactions manually on profile posts but the command card is a lot less time consuming.


----------



## PillCosby (Nov 10, 2021)

weegrumpy said:


> how can you improve perfection?


Add a bigger screen and make it internet of things


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Nov 10, 2021)

While running my social credit score into the ground I thought of another potential cool addition. A more flexible and customizable color scheme. While the spooky color scheme is indeed very good due to the contrast, perhaps customizing the colors in classic Final Fantasy menu style would be even better.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Nov 10, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Wordfilter all polite terms for minority groups to slurs.





cheam creems said:


> The white wokies going spastic, repeatedly editing their own posts in vain.
> 
> edit: This is funnier the longer I think about it. The random cows that join to argue with people start eating each other alive for saying the N word. Please do this


And also filter "white people" to "wiggers" and "whities" to "crackers". Don't wanna feel left out 

----

So who came up with fancier boxes for the profile tags?


----------



## KinoCiudățel (Nov 10, 2021)

I think that these new tags are more ugly and less readable than before, especially at smaller sizes.


----------



## Soulless Manniquin Esq. (Nov 10, 2021)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> Hire me to lay out your fiber lines for the inevitable ISP you're going to have to create just to keep the website alive.


Unironically, we should do this once the autism has grown enough. We shall spread like the cancer we are. Just need a cute uwu catboy to marry Jeff bezos for his billions in the name of Allah.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Nov 10, 2021)

Soulless Manniquin Esq. said:


> Unironically, we should do this once the autism has grown enough. We shall spread like the cancer we are. Just need a cute uwu catboy to marry Jeff bezos for his billions in the name of Allah.


Call me a nigger retarrd, but wouldn't setting up some microwave link be simpler to do? You just need some towers, satellite dishes and wireless transmitters.


----------



## MisoSupper (Nov 10, 2021)

If the OP is so bad that it needs to be edited by the community instead of having the usual "Edited" text at the bottom it should instead say "OP is a Faggot"


----------



## Kelly's Yeeted Legs (Nov 10, 2021)

No particular requests, but thanks for making the read/unread green dots visible on mobile devices.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Nov 10, 2021)

Please consider reverting the color changes to user tags.


----------



## Bender (Nov 10, 2021)

A Gay Retard said:


> Please consider reverting the color changes to user tags.


Agreed, but make staff tags rainbow-coloured to really hammer home how inclusive this community is. All jannies are fags, after all.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 10, 2021)

Bender said:


> Agreed, but make staff tags rainbow-coloured to really hammer home how inclusive this community is. All jannies are fags, after all.


REEEEEEEE banners are too WHITE.


----------



## K!w!Fartz (Nov 10, 2021)

tags for anyone who got a silver coin. (silver round)


----------



## ShiningBrightly (Nov 10, 2021)

irc chat


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 10, 2021)

I don't like the new tags.


----------



## Pyre (Nov 11, 2021)

You should make a filter that changes the word 'internet' to 'I am a dumb faggot that can't spell'. Just a thought


----------



## bonusmp3 (Nov 11, 2021)

More posts per page for logged in users, or make it configurable.


----------



## Just Another Anon (Nov 11, 2021)

Make a "Too short didn't read" filter for threads because I find scrolling through a lot of Quotes/Reply's with only a few words of usually retard speak annoying and time consuming. Make it so you can choose to have short text with images show up in case it's funny. I think this could cut down on alot of dumb shit and encourage people to not be retards or at least be funnier and post images or something related to the topic.

Thanks


----------



## Seventh Star (Nov 11, 2021)

Kinda facetious and silly for me to say, but I don't like the way the new join date colors and colored profile tags look. Makes scrolling through threads look like a pride parade. Green/white is perfectly fine.


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 11, 2021)

I like the colored dates.

Along the lines of the colored dates, what if there was a reaction score / post ratio metric under it that also had color depending on the score? At a glance that could communicate the involvement of the user in the community.

As far as bounding goes, a lot of the best contributors on the site are in the 20:1 range, decent users are in the 10:1 range. The absolute best users i know of can hit 30:1 ratio. There also would need to be considered those with negative reaction scores


----------



## Stasi (Nov 11, 2021)

Nooo now everyone can tell how much of a newfag I am at a glance. YHWE curse you null.


----------



## xX Puss Slayer Xx (Nov 11, 2021)

to celebrate the sites progress, i suggest we remove all the reacts in the thunderdome except agree


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Nov 11, 2021)

This idea started as a joke in my head, but now I actually want it.

It would be funny if you could identify the IPs of cows who we know lurk their threads, and have something like a 'LIVE' red light indicator on the board when they're lurking. I guess you could keep the light on for Ralph's board and none of us would know the difference.

Also, an actual LIVE indicator for when MATI is on. Nothing obtrusive, it could go right next to the 'members' tab, but just a little something to advertise the forum stream to the forum.


----------



## Long Tongue Silver (Nov 11, 2021)

Stasi said:


> Nooo now everyone can tell how much of a newfag I am at a glance. YHWE curse you null.


Aye. I'm feeling persecuted already.

No, seriously, that's a bad idea. So is having the "True and Honest Fan" label be the background color. Makes it harder to read, honestly.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Nov 11, 2021)

I think that a new feature @Null should put on is a little multi-ping for when a massive forum update comes, or something of that kind. Something that pings everyone in the forum.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Nov 11, 2021)

an suggest for the community editable op , when someone edits it , you can see their username of who edited the part. 

also an suggest is an friend request addition. you can friend request people on kiwifarms and be friends


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Nov 11, 2021)

make it an option to turn of other people's join date  ( it will be only invisible to the person who puts the option to turn them off)


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 11, 2021)

lol the join dates are on a spectrum now


----------



## Celestine (Nov 11, 2021)

I think it'd be neat to have a "this day in lolcow history..." and have links to old threads for notable occasions.

Edit: move confetti clicks to Chantal's thread for funsies


----------



## Si vis pacem para bellum (Nov 11, 2021)

Tsurubami Senri said:


> make it an option to turn of other people's join date  ( it will be only invisible to the person who puts the option to turn them off)


This seems like troon mindset. Everyone else can see the truth but I want an option to personally ignore the truth. Not that the truth in this case is particularly meaningful but given that, why have the option at all and why care unless specifically this.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Nov 11, 2021)

Si vis pacem para bellum said:


> This seems like troon mindset. Everyone else can see the truth but I want an option to personally ignore the truth. Not that the truth in this case is particularly meaningful but given that, why have the option at all and why care unless specifically this.


i didnt understand what you said but yeah


----------



## Staffy (Nov 11, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> lol the join dates are on a spectrum now


Why are the old users red


----------



## slimes (Nov 11, 2021)

The confetti mildly startled me the first time but it’s kinda hilarious in a weird geocities early 2000s kinda way.


----------



## Some Curious Person (Nov 12, 2021)

Idk if it's a problem on the forums' end or not, but webms stop playing after about 15 seconds, and need to be refreshed. If anyone else is experiencing this I'd be glad to hear


----------



## Rugbrøds Crunch (Nov 12, 2021)

Add a "Next highlight" button on the bottom too so I don't need to scroll up for it when catching up on 300 pages of happenings.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Nov 12, 2021)

New 'True and Honest' is really hard to read using the dark profile.  It was fine the way it was before.


----------



## Next Task (Nov 12, 2021)

I would appreciate a way to ignore a user's OPs without ignoring their posts, or a way to ignore all OPs with certain things in their title. 

Basically, I don't want to see any @CatParty threads (and a couple of other frequent ragebait article posters) when looking at new content, and if it's possible to do it without blocking his comments that's even better.

 I have no problem with him or his comments, but I enjoy the site a lot less when those shitty article titles take up so much real estate. And now I can't just mute him and then click 'show me anyway' when he comments.


----------



## What the shit (Nov 12, 2021)

If you're going to choose and make a style that is more pink than the kawaii style, can you name it "pride pink?"


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Nov 12, 2021)

Like others, I find the new tags a bit difficult to read. I apologise for using you as an example @Bloitzhole, but I think your mini profile is a good example on why the new tags don't work. 



Pretty much anyone that uses a green background will have their tag difficult to read. Usually, when you have text over a background that you cannot possibly have the foresight to know, you might have your text outlined by a contrasting color to make sure that it remains visible. The most common choices are white/black or soft white/soft black. 

There is already an example of soft white text/soft black outline on the website. 


Even though my background for my profile has whites in it, the text remains visible because of the text outline and the shadowbox helping distinguish it from the background. If you remove the shadowbox, the text should remain visible. I feel like if a similar design approach was taken for user tags, it would vastly improve visibility. There are overall 2 options to go with for improving tag legibility. In my opinion, shadowboxing the tag and adding an outline would be more consistent with the design of mini profiles.

However, I'm ultimately of the opinion that the old tags were better. I think they were more consistent. But if they will not be reverted to the old option, I think at least including an outline on the text will help a lot with complaints.


----------



## K!w!Fartz (Nov 12, 2021)

a tread for non white (black) kiwi farms users. i just wanna know how they think other black people and the drooling dog..


----------



## awoo (Nov 13, 2021)

isn't the community editable OPs basically just lolcow wiki again? with the administration needed to maintain it.


----------



## Bender (Nov 13, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> REEEEEEEE banners are too WHITE.


u saying this cuz @FuckedUp doxed my melanin-rich skin, bruv?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 13, 2021)

Are you still taking requests? I want the "Search posts in this thread only" feature to sort by date rather than at random like it does now.


----------



## Mellorine (Nov 14, 2021)

Would it be possible for users to view their own "reactions given" again?  It let stickers do double duty as a lazy way to bookmark funny posts.


----------



## Plaintiff is fat (Nov 14, 2021)

RSS feed for thread highlights would be cool

obligatory mention that the jews deliberately killed RSS to control the web within 4 giga-silos


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (Nov 17, 2021)

pepper said:


> Where did the up arrow on the lower right go? That was really useful for navigating back to the top of the page.


I have the same question. I miss that arrow button. @Null


----------



## Xenomorph (Nov 17, 2021)

More pink pls. I need vaporwave and I wish that fucking script still worked ;-;


----------



## Some Curious Person (Nov 28, 2021)

Is there currently a way to mark a thread as "unread"? Because I accidentally marked the whole forum as "read" (why the hell is that even an option?), and now every new thread I can't keep track of where I am. It also applies whenever you stumble upon a post in a thread you didn't read and want to read from the start


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 28, 2021)

Some Curious Person said:


> Is there currently a way to mark a thread as "unread"? Because I accidentally marked the whole forum as "read" (why the hell is that even an option?)


Why wouldn't it be?  I use that all the time.  It even has a "do you really want to do that" dummy screen.


----------



## Some Curious Person (Nov 28, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Why wouldn't it be?  I use that all the time.  It even has a "do you really want to do that" dummy screen.


Why do you use it? What's the use case?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 28, 2021)

Some Curious Person said:


> Why do you use it? What's the use case?


Because I want everything marked read.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 1, 2021)

Timestamps on quoted text. Clicking on the url on the quoted text will bring you to the post to get it. It would be nice if you just saw a date/timestamp directly in the quoted text.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 1, 2021)

What the shit said:


> If you're going to choose and make a style that is more pink than the kawaii style, can you name it "pride pink?"


please god, i want to be pinker


----------

